# What has scared you the most in the woods?



## Garbo

Monday afternoon I hunted with a good friend on an invite to his private property. I climbed a tree in a finger of woods that seperated two pastures and the finger off woods had a very small stream running through it. I was about 40 yards inside the woodline and very close to the stream. I saw a few does and didn't shoot, but waited until complete dark before getting down out of my tree. 

After I packed my stand and got my stuff together and started out of the woods, a bobcat screamed.......and Dang it was close. I stopped few a few seconds and didn't move. But, I did get in a hurry on the way to the truck. Dang, that made my hair stand up. 

What has spooked you in the woods?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

saturday i got out of my stand after dark and started walkin back when a whole pack of yotes starting yelpin and howling all around me!! got me a lil nervous to say the least


----------



## Stumpknocker

Coming across a meth lab would scare the hell out of me.


----------



## amberj

I have been sitting on the ground real early in the morning and had an armadillo walk right beside me, and even touch my leg, well about that time i didnt know what he was and he didnt know what i was. I have also been walking in the woods and heard cyotoes yipping and that will always make you a little nervous especially when they are about 10 yards away and you cant see them.


----------



## Garbo

> *Stumpknocker (10/21/2008)*Coming across a meth lab would scare the hell out of me.


 *Never thought about that, but you got that right. *


----------



## flyingfishr

I was helping my dad with a migratory game survey when I was a kid. I had to sit on the edge of a field and count how many birds I saw land in the field. As darkness fell on my hide, I looked down a row of trees and saw something walking my way. It took me a few minutes before I realized it was a good sized bear and NOT very far away. A big bear on the ground, 20-30 yards away from an 11 year old sitting on the ground with nothing for protection is SCARY!


----------



## Ultralite

if i'm armed, ain't scared of nothing, which i would be out in the woods at dark...



when i was a kid, my dad told me about moonshiners...well, sure as heck, i walk up on a still...start backing up slowly, feel a tightness on my heel, and two arrows pass by my chest within a centimeter...i started laying down a cross fire with OO buck tearing down foilage like no a_orange can do...looked like predator and the gov. all is true except the part after i walk up on a still...


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

mainly in the morning what makes me nervous is my stomach. (fear of needing to waste a good sock) i have heard a story of yotes treeing a guy before. i have often thought of wearing a pistol during bow season. i will try to get boggy dog to post his scary hunting story. try not to piss yourselves laughing


----------



## bailti

I have had the yotes event as well, but it wasn't the scariest. I have been in front of a wounded 300 something pound wild boar, not knowing if he would charge me or not. (He didn't, so I live to tell the story). The scariest however is when I came face to face with a black bear several years ago. That moment is just stuck in my mind. I just back out of there slowly and then when far enough, ran full speed out of there.

Those moments are part of the experience of being in the woods. You never know what's out there.

But you know what, I also jump everytime quails fly off.


----------



## hjorgan

Two stories:

-- was about 13, eat up with deer hunting, in a tree stand WELL before first light. Had just settled in and the OWL that was about 4 feet up from my head let out a massive AAAAAAOOOOOHHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!

Good thing I was wearing my BROWN camo pants!

-- Years later, took a guy turkey hunting early April. Still frost on the ground. Was late in the morning when I hit the yelper on the way back to the truck. Gobbler hit RIGHT BY US.... HOBBLLLEobbleobble... 30 yards away max. I stuck my hunter against a tree and I laid on the ground to call (I usually do this, it's hard to get shot this way). Called a few times, the bird hangs across a small creek. I feel a wiggle under my jacket. Realized what it way. (Good thing I was wearing my brown camo -- you know the drill.) Did a quick roll to the left and kept calling. Turkey finally behaves, hunter nails him.

Then asks "Why the hell did you roll over???" I showed him the pigmy rattler that I'd laid on. It was cold, but I'd warmed him up with my body heat. Brrrhrrrhrrrhrr... chills me to this day.


----------



## imkilroy

Several year's back I shot a buck just before dark. I found a big patch of hair but no blood. I got to looking for blood and about the time it got dark a bad lighting storm rolled in. Stuck in the dark in a raging storm with no flashlight or compass. I literally had the top of a pine tree snap and fall not 25 feet from me. I got turned around, and swore if I ever found the road I would not leave it again. To this day I won't venture out without a light and compass on me. Scared the living $#!t out of me. Found out the next day I had shot thru a small tree. Killed the samebuck 3 week's later 150 yard's away missing a big patch of hair.


----------



## hebegb

in PA. a friend of mine shot a big buck and I was waiting for him to find it before keying me in by radio....standing on the trail in pitch black....heard a twig snap and shined the light off to my side and have 2 eyes glowing at my eye level about 4' away...well the trail was a bit lower then the woods and my stand was on a good trail so I had a deer face to face with me....scared the bejeeebus outa me!


----------



## Chris Couture

> *CHUMM BUCKET (10/21/2008)*i have often thought of wearing a pistol during bow season.




You can't... :banghead:banghead If you could, I'd have one with me too...



I'd have to say I fear coyotes the most but that is not what has scared me in the woods. Once I was walking out and it was dark and a turkey must have been rousting on top of an old house next to the road. When I waked by, he took off and shook the old fallen in tin roof and I about crapped myself because I've always thought that house was haunted. Another time, I was walking up to the 4 wheeler at night and something was walking through the woods coming my way. I said to it, "Get on out of hear" but it kept coming. All I had was my bow and one of those clip on LCD lights which don't work worth a crap. I just stood there waiting as it got closer and closer with an arrow in both hands. It was an armadillo and he walked right up to my feet. I tapped him on the back with the arrow and he jumped 3 feet high and let out some kind of crazy hiss/scream sound and took off running.


----------



## SKEETER

My dad always told me not to be scared of what's in the woods, it's who's in the woods you have to worry about. Here is a link that has a lot of good stories to read about weird finds in the woods. Some of them are pretty damn creepy.

http://justkeephunting.com/stories.html


----------



## baldona523

A couple years ago I was turkey hunting by myself mid morning through some new area, walking through the woods slowly and calling every couple minutes.I just finish some soft yelps and I hear some leaves crackle behind a large pine,and out of freaking no where a coyote lands in fullstride no more then 5 feet away. I am not sure who scared who more, but by the time i realized what happened andhad my gun uphe was well gone. I am glad I wasn't sitting, but to this day IKNOW i haven't calledwithout being alert and with my gun gripped tight.


----------



## P-cola_Native

It is a toss up between walking up on black bears in close cover and tracking wounded hogs. We had a 300 lb boar in a trap that, had he been free, would have scarred the hell out of me. He had big tusks and huge shoulders. We dragged him out of the pen and tied him up, the strength of that animal was amazing.


----------



## FenderBender

3 or 4 years ago around this very time of year myself and a couple of friends took a week off to hike part of the Appalaccian trail in Virginia. We were right on the 

Virginia/North Carolina line near Whitetop Mountain when we ran low on food and supplies. No problem, I hitchhike to town (if you call it that) and notice that this is

the most rural, run down town I have ever seen. (I'm a native Mississippian and thats saying something!) Anyways, I get to the store and immediatly notice that 

everone, I mean EVERYONE is staring at me in a "you ain't from around these parts kinda way". I also notice, and I am not making this up, that EVERY SINGLE PERSON

IN THE STORE WAS INBRED. I know what inbred people look like, and these were brothercousindaddy's for sure. Patches of hair missing in odd places, hollow offset 

fish eyes, sallow grins, assymetrical faces the whole bit. Totally banjo boy from deliverance stuff. Anyways, I catch a ride back up the mountain to the trail and don't

think much else of it. We hike about 3 more miles to a shelter on the trail, which is basically a wooden lean to with an open front. This is the blackest night I've ever

seen, cloud cover and no moon with mountains and thick forest all around. You couldn't see your hand in front of your face, pitch black. 5:00 a.m. on the dot I am

wide awake from a BOOOOOOM!!!! A shotgun blast not 10ft. from behind our shelter in the darkness! I nudge my buddy john "did you hear that???!" i thought I may

have been dreaming. He hears it too, and all 4 of us are wide awake. All we know is we are 3 miles from the trailhead by the road, which is 8 more miles away from

the inbred town, and a gun just went off in the darkness behind us. None of us had any weapons, just our hiking sticks. I immediatly start praying and Psalm 23

comes to my head and allI can do is repeat it in my mind. We are all laying there stiff as boards in complete silence as we hear the sounds of metal clinking together in

the woods behind us. Clink, clink, clink it moves all around the shelter behind us in a semi cirlcle and eventually fades away. We stay up until first light and never

saw a trace of anything. It is by FAR the most terrified I've ever been in the woods or anywhere else in my 25 years. All I canfigure is that one of the people from 

the town followed us up and just felt like having a little fun with us. All I could think is that if someone wanted to murder us they could have had us all easily and

gotten away with it without a trace... it was a pretty sobering experience to say the least.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

I always sit until pitch dark in order to not spook anymore deer than is necessary. If they can't see you and you don't make much noise they'll just right you off as an Armadillo or Possum. Anyway I was walking out one afternoon from a foodplot behind my house after having seen several deer and just happened to run up on one of the does. When I say run up on I mean close, arms length close. The road I was walking out on didn't have any leaves in it so she never heard me coming and waited until I was right beside her to snort. I felt the wind off of it, and I think that i may have gotten a little moisture from her nostrils on me. It took 5 minutes for my heart rhthym to get back to normal. This isn't really what you would call scared more or less startled I reckon you could say.

As far as scared goes I have heard some weird noises before that I was unable to identify that were a little to close for comfort.I heard something last year at the end of gun season that was a blend of a low pitched bark and a scream/wail all mixed together. Made the hair stand up on the back of my neck and this went on for probably 5 minutes until it went out of my hearing. It wasn't a Coyote or a Bobcat I know for a fact. Needless to say I didn't waste anytime on my way out of there and I had a round in the chamber just in case.


----------



## ironman172

> *Chris Couture (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *CHUMM BUCKET (10/21/2008)*i have often thought of wearing a pistol during bow season.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't... :banghead:banghead If you could, I'd have one with me too...
> 
> I'd have to say I fear coyotes the most but that is not what has scared me in the woods. Once I was walking out and it was dark and a turkey must have been rousting on top of an old house next to the road. When I waked by, he took off and shook the old fallen in tin roof and I about crapped myself because I've always thought that house was haunted. Another time, I was walking up to the 4 wheeler at night and something was walking through the woods coming my way. I said to it, "Get on out of hear" but it kept coming. All I had was my bow and one of those clip on LCD lights which don't work worth a crap. I just stood there waiting as it got closer and closer with an arrow in both hands. It was an armadillo and he walked right up to my feet. I tapped him on the back with the arrow and he jumped 3 feet high and let out some kind of crazy hiss/scream sound and took off running.
Click to expand...

.

We can(carry a hand gun)..... and I do!!!!...but then again its private land.I almost always have a side arm in the woods....:letsdrink

Heading that way today(the woods) 

Glad to see you posting again Curtis!!!:clap



<A name=concealed></A><SPAN class=section_title>Concealed Carry <P align=left>A person possessing a valid Ohio issued Concealed Carry license may carry their concealed weapon but it may not be used to shoot, shoot at, or kill any wild animal


----------



## xl883lo

> *ironman172 (10/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris Couture (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *CHUMM BUCKET (10/21/2008)*i have often thought of wearing a pistol during bow season.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't... :banghead:banghead If you could, I'd have one with me too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> We can(carry a hand gun)..... and I do!!!!...but then again its private land.I almost always have a side arm in the woods....:letsdrink
> 
> Heading that way today(the woods)
> 
> Glad to see you posting again Curtis!!!:clap
Click to expand...

In Alabama you can only carry a Firearm during Gun Season. If you carry anygun during bow season you will be fined and they can confiscate your gun.

The most scared I've ever been is between stepping over a log that had fallen over a trailand almost planting my foot in the middle of 5 or 6 water moccasin's as big as your arm sunning or being shadowed in the woodsline by a pack of 25-30 coyotes while I carried a newborn calf about 300-400 yards to the barn. Our neighbors had lost several newborns to the coyotes and I got to mine about 5 minutes before sunset which is when they showed up. I hate those SOBs.......


----------



## Framerguy

I have a good friend up in Ely, MN that has been an Arctic/Antarctic dogsled explorer for most of his adult life. He has set world records for dogsledding across the widest breadth of the continent of Antarctica back in the late 80's and he also recreated the famous 1909 Cook-Perry expedition to the North Pole in 1986 completely unassisted to prove that they actually could have done a dogsled trip like that with no outside assistance.

Will lives behind Cedar Lake, the location of my basecamp when I guided canoe trips in the Quetico back in the 70's and 80's and I would frequently paddle across Pickett's Lake to his homestead to visit and share outdoors stories with him. He usually kept about 50 to 65 full grown sled dogs chained outside behind his cabin and they were all half wolf half Malamute which made one of the most hardy sled dogs for extreme expeditions. I don't know if y'all know this but wolves talk to each other. They have a language much like dogs or other mammals and they convey their feelings by growls, yips, barks, and other gutteral sounds. Well, we were sitting on Will's porch one evening drinking a good bottle of homemadelowbush blueberry wine and he was telling me of one of his Arctic adventures when, all at once, those dogs started, almost in unison, to howl!! Man, you talk about sending a chill up your spine!!! My senses went on full alert, my arm hair was so stiff that I could have removed rust with either forearm, and I jumped up from one of his homemade backwoods rockers and almost boltedthrough the screen door of the cabin!!

Well, it gave Will a good laugh and it scared the begeebers out of me as I had only heard a wolf howl in the woods up there one other time and that sound still sticks in my mind as one of the most eerie sounds that I have ever heard. As it turned out, his dogs were just having a little get together and decided to "speak" all at one time!! 

Interestingly, he had each of them "tied" out on a 15' length of 1" log chain. He told me that they would simply kill each other if one got loose and started fighting with another so he had to keep them apart and each one restrained on a large chain. It has to do with the alpha male structure in the pack and they were all once removed first generation timber wolves that were trained to pull a sled. Once they were under harness though, they were all work and serious as a heart attack!! 

They would literally pull until they dropped dead!


----------



## gator7_5

> *xl883lo (10/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ironman172 (10/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris Couture (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *CHUMM BUCKET (10/21/2008)*i have often thought of wearing a pistol during bow season.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't... :banghead:banghead If you could, I'd have one with me too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> We can(carry a hand gun)..... and I do!!!!...but then again its private land.I almost always have a side arm in the woods....:letsdrink
> 
> Heading that way today(the woods)
> 
> Glad to see you posting again Curtis!!!:clap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Alabama you can only carry a Firearm during Gun Season. If you carry anygun during bow season you will be fined and they can confiscate your gun..
Click to expand...



You can't pig hunt during bow season in Alabama?



My scariest day in the woods was pretty scary, but could have been worse.

I was pretty new to climbing and pretty much was self taught. I climbed a tree to about 30 feet and settled in before light. I was kind of groggy from the night before. I didn't particularly like the position of the bottom half of my climber. Well, like a half asleep idiot I kicked it to the side to get it centered. Down it went about 10 feet below me. I didnt have the two pieces tied together. Actually, I bought it used and never even thought about having them attached. Lesson #1 learned.

I was sitting there hanging in my chair section wondering what the hell to do. I had no radio or phone. Lesson #2.

I decided I could "shimmy" down the tree in just my seat section a couple feet at a time. I lowered my harness as low as it could go on the tree (just above my seat) and gave it a shot. I slid about 6 feet and smacked against the tree (couldn't hold onto the seat) and was hanging by my harness - onlya chest harness, not full body. Lesson #3 learned.

This is where the luck comes into play. I looked down and saw my top half of my ol man laying top of my bottom half and my foot was 1 inch above the foot rest. I stretched my legs and just reached the whole climber and pulled it up. Talk about racing heart. I thought for sure I would have to cut myself out and drop 20 feet. When I fell the 6 feet, my gun strap snapped and my rifle landed on the ground. It hit on the muzzle and was embeded about 16 inches into the ground, standing straight up. Flushed it out and shot it later that day. Dead on at 100 yards. Those Browing stalkers take a beating.

Little beat up, but very lucky. Most people learn lessons like that with a few broken bones, or worse. I just got made fun of for the whole weekend.


----------



## daddytime

I used bright eyes to mark a path to my stand up at my parents place in Mississippi years ago. At the stand, I used two side by side.

On my way in the next morning, I got to the two bright eyes and then...they looked away from me and back. I had just seen the Blair Witch Project and I nearly scat myself. I froze for a sec. and then yelled at it and it vanished. Of course, I saw NOTHING during that hunt. 

Never put bright eyes next to each other, stack em or you may be walking in on another predator. :shedevil


----------



## [email protected]

first off glad to see curtis back on here and his cool questions. thats a hard one to narrow down but back in the 80's i was living in north carolina and hunted alot up where josh(fender bender) was talking about. never saw those inbreds, but i was in a ground blind hunting not far off the appalacian trail near a town called hot springs and just about dark out of no where came 2 bear cubs walking very close to me i knew that mama was not to far away. i was aleast a mile back to the camper and now its pitch black. all i could do was sit there and wait for those cubs to wander off well away from me before i could move. seemed like i sat there an hour but probably was only 15 minutes. i just knew i was mauled.

then monday night i was at the lease in jay and got dive bombed by friggin bats. WTF i could just see a series of rabies shots in my future.


----------



## nb&twil

Sasquatch scared me pretty good. I'd say that was the most scared I've been. 
Honestly though, I think walking out of the woods on a dark dark night having anything make a ot of noise near where I'm walking. I think if I heard a bobcat scream, I'd have an arrow nocked and ready in a hurry!


----------



## one big one

Back in the days before GPS & Cell ph's getting LOST in the River Swamps, I remember bow hunting back when they came out with tracking line which attached to the broad head & a spool attached to the Bow, I had sat too long & the fog had rolled in, once I came down the tree & packed my climber I headed what I thought was the right direction, the flash light made everything look the same, I ran into a thicket I never remembered, at that point I knew I wasgoing the wrong direction, well I wandered around finding a white 5 gal bucket I remembered seeing from my stand, at that point got my bearing & heading straight, attached the tracking line to the tree by the bucket ( so I wouldn't get even deeper in the swamp) & be lined to the North as the batteries weakened I knew no one was close enough to hear me yell, I eventually found the dim road I entered from, cut the tracking line & got the hell out of there. Its funny now but it wasn't then. 

Lost again in the swamp on a foggy night, this time with a gun, I always sit until dark, I was hunting with my Uncle & cousins, we were to met back at a point, we all split up & at dark I could not find our meeting point, after a while I let out a holler & listen to nothing in return, so I began to head towards the boat I thought, every now & then stop & holler, well its been an hr now & I start hearing things, well its time ...BOOM I shoot the gun & wait a few minutesnothing so I keep walking & start thinking about climbing a tree with my climber, BOOM again.. nothing, walking at night thru swamps Is rough , all of a sudden I faintly hear a yell in the opposite direction about 3-4 blocks away, man you talking about be-lining thru , stop & yell , yea I'm getting closer, I'm almost running at this point, getting hung up in briars, falling down because I still have a climber on my back, man I was glad to see them, at that point my cousin was missing we had found arrows made of toliet paper pointing the direction he was headed, when we found him he was crying but glad to see us, we get to the boat its so foggy we cant navigate, we go from bank to bank to the camp by 11:00. I dont like to be lost. This was 20 years ago.


----------



## seminolewind

> *CHUMM BUCKET (10/21/2008)*mainly in the morning what makes me nervous is my stomach. (fear of needing to waste a good sock) i have heard a story of yotes treeing a guy before. i have often thought of wearing a pistol during bow season. i will try to get boggy dog to post his scary hunting story. try not to piss yourselves laughing


The noises and smell that come from CHUMM BUCKET's stomachin the morning on the way to the stand.


----------



## cubfan

I got lost in the woods once and stumbled across the nudist colony that Rosie O"Donell and her girl friend were frequenting. Uhhhhhhh, I still shudder.


----------



## mpmorr

This past saturday, I was stalking a thicket and manuevering through some 10ft or so saplings and came face to face with the biggest buck I had ever seen. We looked each other in the eyes and he bolted the other direction. For a split second I thought he was going to come at me. It scared the crap out of me. Other than that I have never been scared, but have had the hair stick up on my neck a few times when I hear something I can identify in the pitch black.

BTW, in Arkansas if you have a concealed carry, you can carry on any public land in any season. That is new this year. Like American Express.


----------



## Catchin Hell

I used to hunt a small cattlefarm next to my nephew's (only 5 years difference between us)house. After a morning hunt, my nephew suggested wesave some time and cut acrossan activepasture that ran between the woods where we were hunting and the main house. Didn't see any cattle in the pasture and it sounded like a good idea. Well you can imagine where this is going. We got a little more than 200 yds. into the pasture when here comes the biggest dang bull I've ever seen to this day I believe. I don't remember much about his horns, but the big steel ring in his nose was all I needed to see to get my butt into high gear. We made it to the tree line on the other side of the pasture by the house and had to keep darting between trees to keep him confused until we were able to both make a mad dash for the fence. That was absolutely the scardest I've ever been to this day. I look back now and think he probably just wanted to lick the paint off of my truck, but that's another story...:letsdrink


----------



## Rammer Jammer

Neverbeen REALLYspooked in the woods, although there's been times when I was ready to find the main road if you know what I mean. However, I do remember a time when seminolewind I was hunting back in high school and we were sittin' maybe 300yards apart, if that, and had been there bout thirty minutes to an hour one afternoon sit when I heard what I could've sworn was a bear or large animal coming downa pine tree with it's claws dug into the tree all the way down. Weirdest, loudest noise I had ever heard. Well, bout thirty minutes later, low and behold, here comes seminolewind walkin up the road headed my direction. So, I get down only to meet him and find out that the big animal/bear scraping the pine tree was actually him riding his ladder stand down the pine about 10-15 feet. Now, for those of you who have met seminolewind, you'll know that had to been one hell of a ride and no wonder I could hear it from that far away. Well, we walked back to his stand to inspect the scene and we walked up to find a fairly bent up ladder stand leaning against a pine tree with little to no bark left on it, but rather laying in a HUGE pile at the base of the tree. I could only imagine the look on his face with that stand went to sliding down that tree with him in it.  We laugh about it now, but he didn't think it was too funny then. Justin - you remember that?


----------



## Lockout

few years back I was walking out of the woods during bow season one particularly dark evening. Its a long walk down a logging road. Very lonely feeling I assure you. As I walked I felt as though I was being watched. I looked to my left and there stood some creepy ass'd dude in a old grey hooded sweatshirt. He had it pulled up over his head and only a his face was showing. I dont know if he was a bum or what but he had a creepy look about him almost like those horror movies. Anyway, there i am standing 4 feet from this guy eye to eye. I asked him who he was. He said nothing. I asked did he need anything he said nothing. I asked did he have permission to be on the property he said nothing. There was an awkward silence and I just started moving on. I turned a few seconds later and he was standing in the logging road staring at me. I moved he followed. I reached in my coat drew my pistol(yes I know thats illegal when hunting with a bow but im glad I had it) and asked him how he wanted this to end. He stood there silent and never said a word. Then he turned and walked into the woods. Im telling you....It was creepy. Never saw him again but I still think of it from time to time and the hairs on my arms stand up.He was probably out there burying bodies for all I know.


----------



## seminolewind

> *Rammer Jammer (10/22/2008)*Neverbeen REALLYspooked in the woods, although there's been times when I was ready to find the main road if you know what I mean. However, I do remember a time when seminolewind I was hunting back in high school and we were sittin' maybe 300yards apart, if that, and had been there bout thirty minutes to an hour one afternoon sit when I heard what I could've sworn was a bear or large animal coming downa pine tree with it's claws dug into the tree all the way down. Weirdest, loudest noise I had ever heard. Well, bout thirty minutes later, low and behold, here comes seminolewind walkin up the road headed my direction. So, I get down only to meet him and find out that the big animal/bear scraping the pine tree was actually him riding his ladder stand down the pine about 10-15 feet. Now, for those of you who have met seminolewind, you'll know that had to been one hell of a ride and no wonder I could hear it from that far away. Well, we walked back to his stand to inspect the scene and we walked up to find a fairly bent up ladder stand leaning against a pine tree with little to no bark left on it, but rather laying in a HUGE pile at the base of the tree. I could only imagine the look on his face with that stand went to sliding down that tree with him in it.  We laugh about it now, but he didn't think it was too funny then. Justin - you remember that?


Yeah I remember every time I climb a tree why do you think I only like to climb 10 feet off the ground. Remember the chain link fence and the catfish pond I still laugh about that to this day.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl27_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl27_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl27_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl27_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*CHUMM BUCKET (10/21/2008)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>mainly in the morning what makes me nervous is my stomach. (fear of needing to waste a good sock) i have heard a story of yotes treeing a guy before. i have often thought of wearing a pistol during bow season. i will try to get boggy dog to post his scary hunting story. try not to piss yourselves laughing</DIV>

The noises and smell that come from CHUMM BUCKET's stomachin the morning on the way to the stand</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>look who`s talking. i remember a little hunting trip to mississippi when a sock wouldn`t clean up the mess you made in the woods. and by the way you still owe me a t-shirt.:moon


----------



## Rammer Jammer

> *seminolewind (10/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rammer Jammer (10/22/2008)*Neverbeen REALLYspooked in the woods, although there's been times when I was ready to find the main road if you know what I mean. However, I do remember a time when seminolewind I was hunting back in high school and we were sittin' maybe 300yards apart, if that, and had been there bout thirty minutes to an hour one afternoon sit when I heard what I could've sworn was a bear or large animal coming downa pine tree with it's claws dug into the tree all the way down. Weirdest, loudest noise I had ever heard. Well, bout thirty minutes later, low and behold, here comes seminolewind walkin up the road headed my direction. So, I get down only to meet him and find out that the big animal/bear scraping the pine tree was actually him riding his ladder stand down the pine about 10-15 feet. Now, for those of you who have met seminolewind, you'll know that had to been one hell of a ride and no wonder I could hear it from that far away. Well, we walked back to his stand to inspect the scene and we walked up to find a fairly bent up ladder stand leaning against a pine tree with little to no bark left on it, but rather laying in a HUGE pile at the base of the tree. I could only imagine the look on his face with that stand went to sliding down that tree with him in it.  We laugh about it now, but he didn't think it was too funny then. Justin - you remember that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember every time I climb a tree why do you think I only like to climb 10 feet off the ground. Remember the chain link fence and the catfish pond I still laugh about that to this day.
Click to expand...

Don't know if I'll ever forget that fence being embedded into my face after you barreled through it!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Darkness would be the answer to that one for me. All my buddys know Im scared of the dark dont like nuttin about the dark in the woods for sure, they know not to pull no sh!t on me in the dark cuz theyll die.


----------



## deeptracks

Was an early morning hunt. I got to my parking spot, gathered all my gear and began the walk to my stand. I was very familiar with the trail I was walking, so I did not use my flash light even though it was a very dark morning. After walking along for 5 minutes or so something happened that freeaked me out so bad that my first thought was....I was having a major heart attack....second thought was ..my gun had misfired somehow. The real deal was...a buddy of mine had set up a trail cam on the trail I was walking down and when I passed at it at about 3 feet it went off.The dang flash from that thing was unreal and scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Deeptracks ........that sounds like an A$$ whooping right there to me!


----------



## Rammer Jammer

> *deeptracks (10/22/2008)*Was an early morning hunt. I got to my parking spot, gathered all my gear and began the walk to my stand. I was very familiar with the trail I was walking, so I did not use my flash light even though it was a very dark morning. After walking along for 5 minutes or so something happened that freeaked me out so bad that my first thought was....I was having a major heart attack....second thought was ..my gun had misfired somehow. The real deal was...a buddy of mine had set up a trail cam on the trail I was walking down and when I passed at it at about 3 feet it went off.The dang flash from that thing was unreal and scared the crap out of me.


Yeah, that would have scared me to death and pissed me off all at the same time. Don't suppose you want to share that pic with us - I bet it's a classic! oke


----------



## deeptracks

> *Rammer Jammer (10/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *deeptracks (10/22/2008)*Was an early morning hunt. I got to my parking spot, gathered all my gear and began the walk to my stand. I was very familiar with the trail I was walking, so I did not use my flash light even though it was a very dark morning. After walking along for 5 minutes or so something happened that freeaked me out so bad that my first thought was....I was having a major heart attack....second thought was ..my gun had misfired somehow. The real deal was...a buddy of mine had set up a trail cam on the trail I was walking down and when I passed at it at about 3 feet it went off.The dang flash from that thing was unreal and scared the crap out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that would have scared me to death and pissed me off all at the same time. Don't suppose you want to share that pic with us - I bet it's a classic! oke
Click to expand...

Actually the picture was dead on and looked rather normal...just some dude walking down the trail.


----------



## xl883lo

> *gator7_5 (10/22/2008)
> 
> You can't pig hunt during bow season in Alabama?
> 
> *


*

I should have stated that if you are bow hunting(i.e. have a bow in your possesion) during bow season you may not have any other weapon in your possesion. 

If it is gun season you can have agun and a bow.......if it is bow season simply having another weapon(gun, muzzleloader, crossbow....) in your possesion is a violation. 

If you want to hunt pigs with a gun during bow season.....you can but you can't take your bow with you.*


----------



## Herculined

I start thinking about the Blair Witch and Jeepers Creepers movies and then I pick up the pace. Freaky $hit.


----------



## SouthernAngler

> *Lockout (10/22/2008)*few years back I was walking out of the woods during bow season one particularly dark evening. Its a long walk down a logging road. Very lonely feeling I assure you. As I walked I felt as though I was being watched. I looked to my left and there stood some creepy ass'd dude in a old grey hooded sweatshirt. He had it pulled up over his head and only a his face was showing. I dont know if he was a bum or what but he had a creepy look about him almost like those horror movies. Anyway, there i am standing 4 feet from this guy eye to eye. I asked him who he was. He said nothing. I asked did he need anything he said nothing. I asked did he have permission to be on the property he said nothing. There was an awkward silence and I just started moving on. I turned a few seconds later and he was standing in the logging road staring at me. I moved he followed. I reached in my coat drew my pistol(yes I know thats illegal when hunting with a bow but im glad I had it) and asked him how he wanted this to end. He stood there silent and never said a word. Then he turned and walked into the woods. Im telling you....It was creepy. Never saw him again but I still think of it from time to time and the hairs on my arms stand up.He was probably out there burying bodies for all I know.




that would have scared the sh*t out of me. i know theres nothing out there in these woods around where I hunt that can "get me" but I know a person with a machete could. i remember hearing stories about how hunters would mess with other hunters. something about pulling a leather string through a small hole in a coffee container which makes a sound like sasquatch. 



i have a buddy that is deathly afraid of the dark. well one evening we are walking out of the woods and his dads buddy decided to hide in the woods and scare us. he had someone else involved in it and he made sure we unloaded the guns. well when he jumped out i jumped and then laughed when i saw who it was. my buddy on the other hand screamed like a little school boy b*tch and was halfway up the trail when he heard us all laughing. it was great.


----------



## countryjwh

may not be the most scary moment but it is the one i remember the most. i have deer dogs and i always try to let them stretch there legs at the beginning of the year and shine a deer for them and turn them loose on it. well we had shined one and i was standing there with two of my hounds and they were on leash with a two way. i was waiting for my friend to get ready and all of a sudden they took off and i did not have the grip i had. well they went, i did not even think and tried to go after them right away. i did not want them to strangle each other. well i got a good ways in the woods and had to stop cause i was out of breath and when i did, RATTLE RATTLE. there were two. i had no light and it was midnight. i screamed for my friend to bring a light and i had no idea which way to go. there was a tree right by me and i jumped up it quite a ways. i still have no idea where they are. he showed up with a light and gun and when he shined them they were within 5 feet of me when i was on the ground and they were both over 4 ft. the only reason they did not bite me is because they were mating i guess. they were all wrapped up with each other. that my friend was scary. i did not want to get out of the tree.


----------



## skinny water

when i was 14 i was climbing up into a shotting house about 10 feet up. i was almost to the hole in the bottom when a barn owl that lived there desided he was leaving right throw me i fell off the ladder and layed on the ground for ever hyperventolating. i later found out my dad new the owl lived there but forgot to tell me. I also called up 4 wild dogs one was a white pit bull while turkey hunting when they got my scent they stopped but did not run away. they then started moving in my direction again i yelled at them and they did not run i had to shot got 2. I was still in my late teens at the time did not have the heart to shot dogs until that day now if they dont have a coler they loose.


----------



## bukshot01

> *Chris Couture (10/21/2008)*
> 
> Once I was walking out and it was dark and a turkey must have been rousting on top of an old house next to the road. When I waked by, he took off and shook the old fallen in tin roof and I about crapped myself because I've always thought that house was haunted.


Now THATS funny. I'd have to say yotes about 25 yards behind me before daylight howling their heads off. Close 2nd is one time I was sitting in a tripod (about 4' high), just dropped off from the truck. Not 2 minutes later I hear something BIG walking up behind me (before daylight)... I thought it was my dad... NOPE, I turned around and it was a massive 6-point (looked massive anyways)staring me down about 2 feet away. When I looked he bolted. That was a near shatting experience.


----------



## hoghunterx

*I GOT LOST FOR ABOUT 2 HOURS ONE NIGHT ON BROSNAHAM ISLAND ON ESCAMBIA RIVER.THERES NOTHING WORSE THAN BEING LOST IN HIP DEEP WATER FOR AS FAR AS YOU CAN SEE. I HAD TO DO ALOT OF YELLING,SHOOTING AND PRAYING TO GET OUT OF THAT MESS.*


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

YOU WIN! THATS GOTTA SUCK


----------



## Try'n Hard

Several years ago I was bowhunting from my 2 piece climbing stand, got set up well before day light, pulled my bow up with my line that I had tied off to the top half of the climber, then after I untied the bow tied on my flashlight & let it back down to the ground so that I wouldn't drop itor make any unnecessary noise with it.About 30 minutes after daybreakI spotted a nice 6 point walking past my stand headed up the trail, he gave me a nice quartering away shot & I nailed him, he spun around & headed back the way he came.... except he came flying past the tree I was in just close enough to hang the line (with the flashlight attached) in his rack. You guessed it... the line was just long enough for me to realize what was about to happen, the flashlight whipped up into the horns & lodged (which made the deer speed up from 90mph to about 250mph), it snatched the top half of the climber around the treedragging me with it, I was standing up and almost flipped completely out of the thing, the bottom half didn't move & I was wearing a safety belt so Iluckily recovered quickly, eventually the cord slipped off the light and the buck ran about 50 yards & died, I was so shook up I couldn't climbdown for over 30 minutes & couldn't walk after I didget to the ground... funny now but the whole episode was definetly my scariesthunt!


----------



## TUBBLAWNS

when I was in college I was invited to hunt a friend of mines place in crenshaw co. alabama. got up the next morning and he sent me into a shin deep swamp to find a stand that was not marked. after about a half-hour, the only stand I found was a bare barked tree with me in it after walking up on a boar that made a massive snort type grunt and charged me one time, and then bolted after my screaming like a little girl. never found the treestand, but quickly found my way back to the truck, and made that my hunting location for the rest of the morning. Yes, I had a gun, but in the heat of things the only thing I thought about was oh sh-t!!!!!

another was a couple of years ago, I took my 7 year old hunting with me on the alabama youth hunt weekend, and we were walking back to the truck at dark, down a cut road. I did not have my flashlight on because we were not far from the food plot we were hunting and there were deer on it so I always wait until we get down the road aways before turning it on. I heard fast foot steps then none, fast foot steps then none, this repeated for about 15 yards or so and then it got really close right beside us, so I turned on my light real quick and shined to the right and there were a couple of yotes right there by us. all i could think of to do was to charge them with the light and yell. my son was carrying the only weapon, his single shot 243 which I made him unload for our walk back, but the tactic worked and they ran off. my son believe it or not did not even get spooked, unlike myself. pretty freaky.


----------



## mpmorr

> *Try'n Hard (10/22/2008)*Several years ago I was bowhunting from my 2 piece climbing stand, got set up well before day light, pulled my bow up with my line that I had tied off to the top half of the climber, then after I untied the bow tied on my flashlight & let it back down to the ground so that I wouldn't drop itor make any unnecessary noise with it.About 30 minutes after daybreakI spotted a nice 6 point walking past my stand headed up the trail, he gave me a nice quartering away shot & I nailed him, he spun around & headed back the way he came.... except he came flying past the tree I was in just close enough to hang the line (with the flashlight attached) in his rack. You guessed it... the line was just long enough for me to realize what was about to happen, the flashlight whipped up into the horns & lodged (which made the deer speed up from 90mph to about 250mph), it snatched the top half of the climber around the treedragging me with it, I was standing up and almost flipped completely out of the thing, the bottom half didn't move & I was wearing a safety belt so Iluckily recovered quickly, eventually the cord slipped off the light and the buck ran about 50 yards & died, I was so shook up I couldn't climbdown for over 30 minutes & couldn't walk after I didget to the ground... funny now but the whole episode was definetly my scariesthunt!


No sir you win, I can deal with snakes, haints, yotes, wolves, cats and just about anything and I mean, anything else, but falling out a tree stand is by far the scariest thing in the woods and I guarantee you it has killed more hunters than anything else. Every time I stand in my climber I get a little nervous.

Lots of things in the woods are scary, but not many are a real threat if you know your environment. Gravity is relentless and unforgiving.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner

Well...The thing that sticks in my mind is being stuck 30 ft. up a pine tree, with only the top part of my tree stand, as the bottom part had fallen to the bottom of the tree. The treestand (API Predator) had belonged to my brother and it was the first time I had used it and did not realize the bottom part was not tied to the top part. Did I mention it was 14 degrees when I got out of my truck (6 a.m.) and the HIGH that day was 30 degrees. Coldest day of the year. Nedless to say, after 14 hours and my wife and mother thinking I was dead, Hypothermia started creeping in. My uncontrollable shaking stopped and I started dozing off. I knew that if I fell asleep, I probably would not wake up. After fighting it for about an hour and a half by standing on the foot platform of the top part of the treestand and kind of jogging in place from time to time, my brother showed up (9:30 pm) to check on me. I happened to have another climber (MY CLIMBER) in the back of my truck. he used it to climb the tree I was in and deliver the bottom part of my stand and I climbed down. I did shoot a decent 6 pt. and I returned the next day, with my wife,to claim him. Honest story. Absolutely the most scared I have ever been in the woods. And before you ask, yeah, I thought of all kinds of ways to get down (I did have 15 and a half hours to think about it). It all ended with possible broken bones, few clothes and me dying anyway.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Ron, everytime I hear you tell that story I laugh. I just can't see 250lbs stuck 30ft up for 15hours. The funniest part is that you still shot a deer. I am glad you made it though. 

The most scared I've ever been is the day a poacher came slipping up through the woods during bow season toting his rifle and all I had was my bow. Mybuddy had dropped me off at the gate before daylight and went to another gate to hunt. I guess the poacher didn't see a vehicle and thought no one was there. He came slipping down the trail and walks right up under the stand and starts looking for my pull up rope. What he eventually figured out when he looked up is that the pull up rope wasn't hanging down on one of the steps to my stick ladder but rather thrown over a limb up in to the side of my stand. I was standing up and had the release clipped and ready to pull the bow back. Thank goodness he turned and ranas fast as he could out of there. If he had raised that gun I'd slung one and been jumping 20ft down pulling a Rick Flair WWF evasive manuver on him. My heart was pounding so hard that my chest hurt. Not sure why I didn't say anything to him before he got there. Iwas almost surreal that it was happening andmyknees were knocking.That was 10 or more years ago and I still think about it every now and then. 

The 2ndmost scaredI have been is the time I caught group ofboys (middle school/high school age)poaching on some land I leased up near Auburn. I again had nothing but my bow and they had a 22 rifle and a shot gun. I told them in a nice wayto get off my land and not to come back. They were nice about it until they walked across the top of a ridge about100yds awayand started slinging .22 and 12 ga slugs just above our heads. They didn't know I had my cell phone in my pocket and was able to call the county sheriff who promptly met me at the gate. I knew where they had come from and you should have seen their faces when they came walking up from behind their house carrying the two guns and the county sheriff holding a shot gun at them telling them to get on the ground. It cost mea day of hunting and another day in court but they all 4gotsome community service out of it.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner

I have never heard you tell that story about a poacher slipping up on you, that is funny NOW. I do laugh at your "flinging the bow" story...


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Try'n Hard, that my friend is crazy!You can't make that stuff up. Sorry I did catch myself laughing. Glad you survived to tell the story.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

> *ButlerCoOwner (10/22/2008)*I have never heard you tell that story about a poacher slipping up on you, that is funny NOW. I do laugh at your "flinging the bow" story...


I tried to forget it. I thought it was fixing to be a mexican stand down and I was fixing to be out gunned! Yea...lets keep the bow fliging story between us for now. It was funny though...I wasn't scared just thought I was fixing to go to jail!


----------



## Rammer Jammer

> *mpmorr (10/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Try'n Hard (10/22/2008)*Several years ago I was bowhunting from my 2 piece climbing stand, got set up well before day light, pulled my bow up with my line that I had tied off to the top half of the climber, then after I untied the bow tied on my flashlight & let it back down to the ground so that I wouldn't drop itor make any unnecessary noise with it.About 30 minutes after daybreakI spotted a nice 6 point walking past my stand headed up the trail, he gave me a nice quartering away shot & I nailed him, he spun around & headed back the way he came.... except he came flying past the tree I was in just close enough to hang the line (with the flashlight attached) in his rack. You guessed it... the line was just long enough for me to realize what was about to happen, the flashlight whipped up into the horns & lodged (which made the deer speed up from 90mph to about 250mph), it snatched the top half of the climber around the treedragging me with it, I was standing up and almost flipped completely out of the thing, the bottom half didn't move & I was wearing a safety belt so Iluckily recovered quickly, eventually the cord slipped off the light and the buck ran about 50 yards & died, I was so shook up I couldn't climbdown for over 30 minutes & couldn't walk after I didget to the ground... funny now but the whole episode was definetly my scariesthunt!
> 
> 
> 
> No sir you win, I can deal with snakes, haints, yotes, wolves, cats and just about anything and I mean, anything else, but falling out a tree stand is by far the scariest thing in the woods and I guarantee you it has killed more hunters than anything else. Every time I stand in my climber I get a little nervous.
> 
> Lots of things in the woods are scary, but not many are a real threat if you know your environment. Gravity is relentless and unforgiving.
Click to expand...

That might be the closest thing to "catchin'" one on hook and line. oke Seriously though, that is a helluva story; glad everything worked out in the end. Like mpmorr said, falling out of the tree/equipment failurescares me the most.


----------



## Framerguy

This story hadn't been on my mind until I re-read the thread and caught Garbo's remark about the bobcat scream. My dad and I used to deerhunt up in Center county in the North central Appalachians of PA and one trip my brother-in-law (who had never been on a deer hunting trip in his life, city born and living in the D.C. area at the time), asked if he could go along and hunt with us. We usually stayed at a cabin that belonged to a friend of my dads and so we took him with us that Friday evening. We got to the cabin, got everything set up, had a bite to eat, and settled down for a few hands of poker and some cold beers. 

Chuck, my BIL, decided he had a full bladder and asked where the "bathroom" was located. My dad directed him out the back door, through an enclosedwalkway in which was stacked a goodly amount of firewood, and into the 2 holer out back. It was very dark almost pitch black out that night, and my dad handed Chuck a flashlight to find his way through the mess in that covered walkway. No sooner did he leave the cabin area than we heard a very high pitched girly type shriek and here comes my inlaw flying back inside with the look of death on his pale face!!! He stuttered around and finally got out that there was a "lion" out there in the dark!!! I looked at my dad and he looked at me and we both broke out in a belly splitting laugh!! We hadn't given it a passing thought but, out in that covered very dark walkway where the cordwood was stacked up maybe 6' high, was and old flea bitten mangy stuffed bobcat that the owner had shot many many years ago and had mounted!! He got tired of it shedding in the cabin and stuck it on top of one of the piles of firewood!!!

Now this cat had his one paw raised up, claws extended, his mouth was open fangs showing, and his glass eyes were very ferocious looking to say the least. But that old cat had resided on the pile of wood for at least 3 hunting seasons and we just never gave it a thought until Chuck stumbled through that dark walkway on his journey to the 2 holer and that flashlight hit those blazing eyes and fangs and claws full light!!! That was almost the limit of that poor city boy's nerves and I still dont know how he kept all that beer that he had drunk from spewing out all over his new hunting boots!!

I still smile whenever I think about his look of sheer terror when he came bolting back into the cabin yelling something incoherent about a "lion" in the woodshed!!!


----------



## Ultralite

> *Framerguy (10/23/2008)*
> 
> I still smile whenever I think about his look of sheer terror when he came bolting back into the cabin yelling something incoherent about a "lion" in the woodshed!!!


that's a funny story...good one!


----------



## Brad King

What has scared me the most in the woods?

A night drop zone in a foreign country. Nothing like parachuting in to an unknown DZ, in an unknown Country. In a forest that contains god knows what kinda creepy crawly's.

I know that's not along the basis of the question......But thats the scariest thing to me in the woods


----------



## daddytime

> *Brad K (10/23/2008)*What has scared me the most in the woods?
> 
> A night drop zone in a foreign country. Nothing like parachuting in to an unknown DZ, in an unknown Country. In a forest that contains god knows what kinda creepy crawly's.
> 
> I know that's not along the basis of the question......But thats the scariest thing to me in the woods


YOU WIN-THANKS:usaflag


----------



## Brad King

> *daddytime (10/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brad K (10/23/2008)*What has scared me the most in the woods?
> 
> A night drop zone in a foreign country. Nothing like parachuting in to an unknown DZ, in an unknown Country. In a forest that contains god knows what kinda creepy crawly's.
> 
> I know that's not along the basis of the question......But thats the scariest thing to me in the woods
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WIN-THANKS:usaflag
Click to expand...



LOL!!!!!!!!:doh

Thanks Daddytime


----------



## Collard

My cousin. We always scare the crap outta each other. Depending on who's got to pass the other on the way out or who gets to the truck first. One of us will hide somewhere and lie in wait for the other. Never fails, always scares the crap out of us, though neither will ever admit to one another. He is never where I expect him and I am never where he expects me. He got me last nite, but his is coming. Rustling leaves, throw something, then snort and howl,scream come unglued outta the dark at each other, you get the picture. Will get you everytime.


----------



## BuckWild

After reading this thread i hit the woods yesterday afternoon. I got to thinking about the hooded sweatshirt guy encounter and got outa my stand 10 mins before dark just so i could see my way back to the truck!:banghead


----------



## Garbo

> *BuckWild (10/23/2008)*After reading this thread i hit the woods yesterday afternoon. I got to thinking about the hooded sweatshirt guy encounter and got outa my stand 10 mins before dark just so i could see my way back to the truck!:banghead


*Me Too. I thought about the same thing leaving the woods Monday night. *


----------



## jawbreaker

One night after hunting in unit 4 in eglin.{a walk in archery area} There were me and 3 other buddies walking out, we did not have any lights on, we were walking down a big wide clay road the moon was giving us enough light..SO as we are walking and talking all of a sudden the woods come alive and there is this loud ass cat scream my buddy in front of me that was about 225 takes me down like a line backer. we could not find a light quick enough...It turned out to be some JACK ASS that thought it was gonna be funny to scare someone!! We did not even know the guy..Needless to say we gave him a talking too.. I hate to say itbut he better be glad it was an archery area!!!:blownaway


----------



## hoghunterx

I REMEMBER THAT NIGHT IN EGLIN THAT WAS ONE OF THE FUNNIEST THINGS I EVER SAW. 

LEE


----------



## procompz71

My worest trip in the woods had to be about a week ago when i took a buddy up to a good lot of land in bold ,alabama .. well we got out there at about 1 in the afternoon sitting in a ground blind i had made about 8 months ago and drapped a camo cloth like material on the side of it .. anyway we wait for about 30 min and the first doe come out and walks around a little.. well slowly more start to appear around the field .. when i turned around to grab mybow to take out a good lookin 8 pt that had just walked into the feild my buddy looks at me and says "do you have any hog problems out here" well knowing that there is a swamp down a cple acre im like maybe but i have got only few hogs hear well mewondering why he said that i looked around and there about 80 yds from the ground stand we were in was a massive pig well i pick up the bow waitin hopein it will get closer then i her "SNAP" then a grunt .. well it doesn't bother me to much thinkn maybe one got to the sideof me then allof a sudden my buddyYELLS JUUMMMMPPPPP lol that f******came in the back of the ground blind full speed throws me dang near over the blind scares the sh** out of my buddy then he takes the pistol and pops it a cple of time laughs at me for a little while because im saying words he has probley never heardeven his dadsay .. lol but itscared me thatthe pig came in the blind with us .. lol kind of like a shock and awww thing ..


----------



## Garbo

> *jawbreaker (11/1/2008)*One night after hunting in unit 4 in eglin.{a walk in archery area} There were me and 3 other buddies walking out, we did not have any lights on, we were walking down a big wide clay road the moon was giving us enough light..SO as we are walking and talking all of a sudden the woods come alive and there is this loud ass cat scream my buddy in front of me that was about 225 takes me down like a line backer. we could not find a light quick enough...It turned out to be some JACK ASS that thought it was gonna be funny to scare someone!! We did not even know the guy..Needless to say we gave him a talking too.. I hate to say itbut he better be glad it was an archery area!!!:blownaway


*How long is he gonna live doing that? Either he's got a set that won't fit in a bucket or he is just plain stupid. *


----------



## minkmaster

I was tracking a good buck I had hit while bowhunting in Northern Illinois and paying all my attention to a blood trail I walk right up on a skunk. You know the rest. Wasn't really a scared feeling but an oh #@*% Feeling if you know what I mean. I had to throw away those camos because that smell would not come out.



The most scared by far I had ever been was when my little brother, and a buddy were hunting a lease by Chilicothe, MO and we were walking to our stands in the afternoon and a bull started chasing us and knocked my buddy down and tried to stomp the crap out of him so I took my deer rifle which was unloaded and jabbed that bull like a sword right in the ribs with everything I had. Barely phased him but then he was more pissed at me than my buddy. He started chasing me and proceeded to chase around some trees when my little brother let the 30-.06 bark in the air. The bull stopped in his tracks and looked around and then just walked off.


----------



## kennethmandel62

When I was in high school me and my friends found out that a doctor that lived in milton died mysteriously, so we decided to go onto his property which is near tanglewood and do some investigating. Note this was around the time the Blair Witch movie came out. So I borrowed a cameracorder from school and sat at my friends house until the sun went down. Once it got good and dark we climbed his backyard fence and start our creepy walk through the woods towards an old wood barn. It was pitch black outside except for the light coming off the cameracorder. So here we go cold and freaked out anticipating finding dead bodies, when we hear foot steps runningat us faster then we could move. Big Loud Foot steps. We all turn around andthe light of the cameracorder stuns our attacker and the horse stands up on his hind legs and turns around less than 10ft from us. Holy crap a horse was just charging us in the dark...My friend looked at me and said "dude seriously, I almost crapped on myself" I think "almost" was an understatement. Ireally need to track down that video. The whole thing is hilarious.By the way my friend is an active forum member.


----------



## kennethmandel62

> *Lockout (10/22/2008)*few years back I was walking out of the woods during bow season one particularly dark evening. Its a long walk down a logging road. Very lonely feeling I assure you. As I walked I felt as though I was being watched. I looked to my left and there stood some creepy ass'd dude in a old grey hooded sweatshirt. He had it pulled up over his head and only a his face was showing. I dont know if he was a bum or what but he had a creepy look about him almost like those horror movies. Anyway, there i am standing 4 feet from this guy eye to eye. I asked him who he was. He said nothing. I asked did he need anything he said nothing. I asked did he have permission to be on the property he said nothing. There was an awkward silence and I just started moving on. I turned a few seconds later and he was standing in the logging road staring at me. I moved he followed. I reached in my coat drew my pistol(yes I know thats illegal when hunting with a bow but im glad I had it) and asked him how he wanted this to end. He stood there silent and never said a word. Then he turned and walked into the woods. Im telling you....It was creepy. Never saw him again but I still think of it from time to time and the hairs on my arms stand up.He was probably out there burying bodies for all I know.


HOLY CRAP That's Hilarious "how do you want this to end?" who are you clint eastwood? I just finished reading this one out loud to my wife. Good one man.


----------



## Garbo

> *kennethmandel62 (11/20/2008)*When I was in high school me and my friends found out that a doctor that lived in milton died mysteriously, so we decided to go onto his property which is near tanglewood and do some investigating. Note this was around the time the Blair Witch movie came out. So I borrowed a cameracorder from school and sat at my friends house until the sun went down. Once it got good and dark we climbed his backyard fence and start our creepy walk through the woods towards an old wood barn. It was pitch black outside except for the light coming off the cameracorder. So here we go cold and freaked out anticipating finding dead bodies, when we hear foot steps runningat us faster then we could move. Big Loud Foot steps. We all turn around andthe light of the cameracorder stuns our attacker and the horse stands up on his hind legs and turns around less than 10ft from us. Holy crap a horse was just charging us in the dark...My friend looked at me and said "dude seriously, I almost crapped on myself" I think "almost" was an understatement. Ireally need to track down that video. The whole thing is hilarious.By the way my friend is an active forum member.


*Post it if you find it...... It should be cool to watch. *


----------



## Crappie1962

I wasnt hunting but was camping with family and a friend. Hubby and friend went floundering and left me and out 3 yr old daughter and our small dog at camp site. Well things were going great I put youngin to bed in tent and put her puppy in there with her zipped screen closed on tent where i could watch her.I thought I would try my luck at fishing. so I put some logs on the fire , rigged up my pole and sat down in my chair at the bankwith a cold drink. Wasnt long before I heard some strange noises in the wood behind me. Sounded like twigs and small branches cracking. I think to self hmmmmm wounder if its a possum or maybe some deer the longer I sat there the more strange noises I heard , all of the sudden I heard a sound that sounded like air air rushing from somewhere , all along the sticks and twigs are still cracking and it's getting louder. Oh by this time I have put my fishing pole that is still in the water in the v of a tree that is growing along bank. I stand and turn around to listen to the noises in the woods which are coming closer an closer. I hear the wind again sounding like air from a bike pump. I think ok hubby and friend are playing a joke on me so i get big flashlight and start eyeing the woods by now dog has hear this and starts barking. I let him out and he is raising hell towards the area in the woods where noise is. I shine light over and holy %$#&&^$$!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its a huge gator and he is coming to eat my dog and possibly my kid and me. Well let me tell you I began to throw every thing I have in my camp site at this huge gator .Pots and pans, table and chairs, logs, etc..... Finally he turns and goes back away from us. I go inside tent grab my kid and the dog and sit by the fire praying it wont come back.Luckily hubby and friend show up soon after. I start telling them about this and they are like sure yeah right. Nothing I say can make them believe I am telling the truth. dog cant tell ,kid cant tell so what am I to do?

I said ok fine dont believe me . I proceed to head over to get my fishing pole I left in the v of the tree and guess what. Its gone. I was like ,you have got to be kidding me. After all this now some damn catfish has stolen my pole.Damn good mitchell I lost on that one. Well back to the story hubby says fix up some coffee please. I say to him sure if you will go into the woods right over there and get the coffee pot I threw at the gator I will be glad to sir.And I tell him if he will also get the cups that i threw I will fix it right away he's like why in the hell did you throw all our stuff in the woods. I tell him to try to send the gator away hes like there wasnt any gator out there. I tell him fine you go get the stuff.

Guess what hubby wont go in the woods to get stuff neither will his friend. 

So needless to say he had no coffee till next morning when the sun came up. After further review it wasnt twigs and sticks I heard breaking it was dead trees that had fallen and he was crushing them as her came over them .

So now I never go camping in the woods with out my gunsany more.

Moral of this story never fuss when wife packs the whole kitchen when she goes camping. It may come in handy as it did for me. I threw everything but the kicten at that thing.


----------



## Garbo

> *Crappie1962 (1/25/2009)*I wasnt hunting but was camping with family and a friend. Hubby and friend went floundering and left me and out 3 yr old daughter and our small dog at camp site. Well things were going great I put youngin to bed in tent and put her puppy in there with her zipped screen closed on tent where i could watch her.I thought I would try my luck at fishing. so I put some logs on the fire , rigged up my pole and sat down in my chair at the bankwith a cold drink. Wasnt long before I heard some strange noises in the wood behind me. Sounded like twigs and small branches cracking. I think to self hmmmmm wounder if its a possum or maybe some deer the longer I sat there the more strange noises I heard , all of the sudden I heard a sound that sounded like air air rushing from somewhere , all along the sticks and twigs are still cracking and it's getting louder. Oh by this time I have put my fishing pole that is still in the water in the v of a tree that is growing along bank. I stand and turn around to listen to the noises in the woods which are coming closer an closer. I hear the wind again sounding like air from a bike pump. I think ok hubby and friend are playing a joke on me so i get big flashlight and start eyeing the woods by now dog has hear this and starts barking. I let him out and he is raising hell towards the area in the woods where noise is. I shine light over and holy %$#&&^$$!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its a huge gator and he is coming to eat my dog and possibly my kid and me. Well let me tell you I began to throw every thing I have in my camp site at this huge gator .Pots and pans, table and chairs, logs, etc..... Finally he turns and goes back away from us. I go inside tent grab my kid and the dog and sit by the fire praying it wont come back.Luckily hubby and friend show up soon after. I start telling them about this and they are like sure yeah right. Nothing I say can make them believe I am telling the truth. dog cant tell ,kid cant tell so what am I to do?
> 
> I said ok fine dont believe me . I proceed to head over to get my fishing pole I left in the v of the tree and guess what. Its gone. I was like ,you have got to be kidding me. After all this now some damn catfish has stolen my pole.Damn good mitchell I lost on that one. Well back to the story hubby says fix up some coffee please. I say to him sure if you will go into the woods right over there and get the coffee pot I threw at the gator I will be glad to sir.And I tell him if he will also get the cups that i threw I will fix it right away he's like why in the hell did you throw all our stuff in the woods. I tell him to try to send the gator away hes like there wasnt any gator out there. I tell him fine you go get the stuff.
> 
> Guess what hubby wont go in the woods to get stuff neither will his friend.
> 
> So needless to say he had no coffee till next morning when the sun came up. After further review it wasnt twigs and sticks I heard breaking it was dead trees that had fallen and he was crushing them as her came over them .
> 
> So now I never go camping in the woods with out my gunsany more.
> 
> Moral of this story never fuss when wife packs the whole kitchen when she goes camping. It may come in handy as it did for me. I threw everything but the kicten at that thing.


*That's Funny. *


----------



## 69Viking

I've been lucky and don't have but one story that really isn't that scary after the fact. I guess at the time it was the unknown for about 5-10 seconds!

I was deer hunting in Conecuh county to our north and made sure to get out good and early about an hour before first light. I knew the trail well so I didn't use my flashlight until I came up on some water in the trail, not much, just needed to walk around it and when I did I stepped on a stick that snapped pretty loud.The woodswere pitch black when about 20-30turkeys decide to try and fly up off theground into the trees about 10 yards to my left. It sound like all the trees were crashing down on me as the turkeys flew through the branches to roost up in the trees in the dark. I had no idea theywere there and I guess they had no idea I was coming up the trailuntil I turned on my light and stepped on that stick. If you could have measured my hearbeat then it would have been off the chart!

The only other thing iscoyotes, nothing worse then walking up a trail in the dark and hearing the howls in the direction you are going and then they get quiet as you get closer. I always seem to find my way up the tree pretty quick when that happens.


----------



## duckhunter

I was on the back water of the escambia river before daylight my hunting buddy.We drove througha clay pit and then onto a dim flooded road . It was one of mornings that had a lot of fog and you could not see two feet in front of you. We got out of the truck that was in about two feet of water and waded probably 50 feet away from the truck. While waiting for day to break I heard this huge splash (cafunk!!) about 10 feet from me but it was so dark I could not see what it was. I called to my friend who was not that far from me hey don"t do that it scared the heck out of me. Don't throw anymore stuff like that it could hit me. He quickly replied that he did not do a thing . WELL my mind starts to think What the Hell was that and it was close. So I eased back to the truck not making a sound and climbed in the back of the truck looking into the dark the whole time. In just a second he was in the truck with me. All I could think of was a big gator we stayed put intil light.


----------



## Bullshark

2 things first me and pops were hunting in the Babcock lease in South West Floridawe had in the mid 90's and there was 1 stand that was kick ass. My dad was going to hunt a near by stand near by so we walked together. We get about 100 yards from were we split and were passing a feeder stand about 30 yards to our right. There was a small opening to get there and the palmettos were +6' so we eased to take a look as we walked by and nothing. As we started to walk by the opening we heard a twig crack and turned to look. It was a freeking panther that I quess was in the oak tree that we spooked. It had just hit the ground when we saw it and took 1 step the other way then jumped into the palmettos and did not make 1 sound. When that thing hit the ground and I saw it I screamed like a bitch i'm not going to lie. This was a archery only property so we would have been screwed if it wanted to get us. 

The second was on the same property. My dad just bought a traditional bow and wanted to pop a hog so we jumped on the swamp buggy and headed out slowly down a road. We came to a intersection and looked down and there were 3 200lb rang pigs feeding about 300 yards away so me and pops eased down the road and were able to get within 30 yards. Well all of the suddend it sounded like a heard of cows walking tword us off to our left. There must have been 40 hogs walk out close I mean CLOSE. My dad said just stay still so I did then this one 80lb red boar started staring us down and started doing that mock charge. We did not move until it got to about an arms length away them my dad poked it with his bow real quick and it freaked. Pigs were coming out of every bush my dad said J F'n run I felt like I just caught a slant pass up the middle and I was dodging dbacks. The funny thing was is that the pigs were just as scared as us trying to get away. I have never ran that fast in my life I was already up in the buggy in a chair while dad was still running down the road.


----------



## Skippy

Hunting Blackwater several years ago on a quota deer hunt, my buddy and I set our tree stands up at the bas of 2 trees the night before, then proceed to drink ourselves even dumber around the campfire several hundred yards away.

Got up at around 5 in the morning and made our seperate ways to the stands, very cold misty day, and I really didn't feel like staying up in the freezing wind any longer, so down I come, take my stand over to the truck and go look for my buddy. 

Wasn't sure exactly where he was, or if he was still hunting, so I was being as quiet as I could trying to locate him.

Stopped under this rather large pine tree, looked up and about 15 ft above me I am staring down the barrel of my own Winchester 30/30, buddy fast asleep, stooped over, safety strap holding him in, with his finger on the trigger of the gun, now I am pooping myself, and trying to make sure I don't suddenly wake him, and he accidently squeezes the trigger out of shock.

Talk about being light footed for a few seconds, you could've heard a fly fart I was so quiet, still here, though, and when I did wake him, the gun didn't go off, thankfully.

Skippy


----------



## Tuna Man

Not to me, but to my brother in law (Tony) and Ronnie...The ones in the bullfrog photos. They went deer hunting on the Mississippi River...on one of the islands. Tony is toating a Weathersby 300 mag. As he is stalking what he thought he heard as a deer,,,he got ever so close. The noise was getting louder so he thought that the deer doubled back when it got to the river. With anticipation he squatted on his haunches. All of a sudden out comes this BIG Black Bear...not 5' in front of Tony, so he freezes like hell froze over. So here is Tony froze still and the bear standing on his hind legs is approaching him. Tony is about 6' 2" and he felt like a dwarf compared to the standing bear. He raises his gun, not sure what to do..Option 1) Shoot and hope the round does enough damage to kill it and probably have to pay a fine if caught, or 2) remain still and maybe the bear will retreat or 3) be the bearsnext meal. That bear was within 3" of the rifle...Tony could count each individual hair...and crap, those clawswere terrifying. This lasted probably only seconds but felt like a lifetime to Tony...the bear turned around, and on all 4's scampered away. Needless to say that deer hunt was shot. When Tony told Ronnie the only thing that went through Ronnie's mind was the apples in his boat, and here they were on the Mississippi and NO way to communicate to anyone as to where they were, should the bear FUBAR the boat.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

A couple times I have been walking through thick brush, and unknowingly kicked a small sappling curved branch with my boot and had the rest of it quickly drag through the grass and suddenly hit the back of my leg,...... now that's an attention gitter !



Good post Curtis,.....you did it again.


----------



## Nat

> *Garbo (10/21/2008)*Monday afternoon I hunted with a good friend on an invite to his private property. I climbed a tree in a finger of woods that seperated two pastures and the finger off woods had a very small stream running through it. I was about 40 yards inside the woodline and very close to the stream. I saw a few does and didn't shoot, but waited until complete dark before getting down out of my tree.
> 
> After I packed my stand and got my stuff together and started out of the woods, a bobcat screamed.......and Dang it was close. I stopped few a few seconds and didn't move. But, I did get in a hurry on the way to the truck. Dang, that made my hair stand up.
> 
> What has spooked you in the woods?






I was camped out up above Creede Colorado hunting unit 76 on the early bull elk season

first night I heard a horrible sounding scream from up above my camp, Well the second night

I was sacked out in a canvas outfitters tent by myself I hear the same scream right outside the tent and it was as loud as a siren and it screamed about 5 times. I was wide awake after the first scream thinking about getting a gun loaded or getting inside my pickup pronto like.

At the time I thought the lion wanted to eat me ! But later on I found out from the guy that raised Charlie the cougar and some other lions

When a female mountain lion is in heat they roam and scream and that's how the males locate them to breed.....



Well , I can promise you that sound of a female lion in heat on a cold still night at about 9000' above sea level could be heard 5 miles away



and I'll never ever forget how damn scared I was thinking the only thing between me a screaming lion was a canvas tent....I thought i was gonna get eaten by a big cat


----------



## Slip Knot

About 4 years ago I was hunting elk in Colorado. I had climbed up into a large rock out cropping in order to see down into a large canyon. As I sat there glassing, I started noticing oldelk and deer bones laying around me. As I paid more attention to them I started seeingaLOT of bones scattered around.I then looked about 30 ft above me and noticed a small cave in the rocks with a bunch of bones aroundit and then saw a large set of Lion tracks near me.Ihad a cold chill come over me and could not get off that mountain quick enough.


----------



## Garbo

Incredible Read. Thanks all.


----------



## Nat

Big cats are dangerous

BUT

A little pussy never hurt anyone


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *Nat (9/17/2009)*Big cats are dangerous
> 
> BUT
> 
> A little pussy never hurt anyone


evidently youve never been to Vegas:banghead:letsdrink


----------



## bassassassin

one time i was coming back from an evening hunt when it was after darkand i was looking at a rock and walked up on it and all of a sudden it came to life but it was only an armadillo scared me to death though


----------



## tigerpride

hey guys,

my latest scare was last saturday we were cleaning out road sides at the hunting club in Georgianna and came across a rattlesnake about 4 foot long. chopped his head off. be aware of the venemous viper. hope cooler weather comes early.keep pulling those strings good luck .


----------



## Goonie

Today, when I came within about 2" (yes inches not feet) of a diamondback rattler. I think my heart rate is starting to come down now. (9 hours later) Will have pics soon.


----------



## whipper snapper

2 years ago, my cousin and i were cleaning a deer on the tailgate of the truck about 30' from the creek. i was elbow deep in blood and meat. knife in one hand, back strap in the other... when a pack (several) yotes fired down about 50' from us in the creek. my bloodytail was in the truck faster than a cat could lick its ass!

back many years ago, i was running dogs in blackwater one night just west of kenedy bridge. i was down on the river about half asleep on the dog box when i heard a PANTHER scream. i had always been told you would know what it was as soon as you heard it. they were correct!!! when you here a pather, there is know doubt about it. sounds like a murder and after you here it, you felt like you saw the murder.

like a rattler, even if you have never heard it before you know what it is when you do.


----------



## fisheye48

Several years ago was gunhunting a oak bottom that i had hunted earlier in bow season and seen a lot of deer just out of bow range. got in there one morning about 45 min before daylight. got climbed up about 35' and settled in for a long morning. just when everything settled down i get to hear something off in the distance but cant really make it out...about 5 min later i hear it again and it sounds like its out on the road where i walked in. it kinda sounds like a cow mooing then another 5 min later its closer. now sounds like a mooing cow and a elk bugle but not very loud. 5-10 more min later its even closer and i can hear it walking on the trail i came in on...not a constant walk but more like aslow shuffle. i know its not somebody playing a joke on me becasue to get into the opening of this oak bottom you need a flashlight or the briars will keep you where you stand. another 5 min goes by and its stilldark and its within bow range and making a wheezing sound along with the mooing/bugle sound....i have now been holding my rifle at the ready for 20-30 min when all of a sudden it turns and goes back the way it came from...get down at10am and ease out(with rifle ready) get back out to the road and look for tracks and see where something has crossed the road but cant make out what it is...once again i know somebody want playing a joke becasuethe road is muddy and they would have had to walked 30-50yds in to the woods on the other side all the way down the road and nobody parked on that road at all and its a sporty walk from either direction....never hunted that area again


----------



## Garbo

> *fisheye48 (9/18/2009)*Several years ago was gunhunting a oak bottom that i had hunted earlier in bow season and seen a lot of deer just out of bow range. got in there one morning about 45 min before daylight. got climbed up about 35' and settled in for a long morning. just when everything settled down i get to hear something off in the distance but cant really make it out...about 5 min later i hear it again and it sounds like its out on the road where i walked in. it kinda sounds like a cow mooing then another 5 min later its closer. now sounds like a mooing cow and a elk bugle but not very loud. 5-10 more min later its even closer and i can hear it walking on the trail i came in on...not a constant walk but more like aslow shuffle. i know its not somebody playing a joke on me becasue to get into the opening of this oak bottom you need a flashlight or the briars will keep you where you stand. another 5 min goes by and its stilldark and its within bow range and making a wheezing sound along with the mooing/bugle sound....i have now been holding my rifle at the ready for 20-30 min when all of a sudden it turns and goes back the way it came from...get down at10am and ease out(with rifle ready) get back out to the road and look for tracks and see where something has crossed the road but cant make out what it is...once again i know somebody want playing a joke becasuethe road is muddy and they would have had to walked 30-50yds in to the woods on the other side all the way down the road and nobody parked on that road at all and its a sporty walk from either direction....never hunted that area again


*Who were you hunting with Jason? *


----------



## Boatjob1

The movie "Deliverance"


----------



## kingling

last sunday when my treestand fell out from underneath me


----------



## fisheye48

> *Garbo (12/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (9/18/2009)*Several years ago was gunhunting a oak bottom that i had hunted earlier in bow season and seen a lot of deer just out of bow range. got in there one morning about 45 min before daylight. got climbed up about 35' and settled in for a long morning. just when everything settled down i get to hear something off in the distance but cant really make it out...about 5 min later i hear it again and it sounds like its out on the road where i walked in. it kinda sounds like a cow mooing then another 5 min later its closer. now sounds like a mooing cow and a elk bugle but not very loud. 5-10 more min later its even closer and i can hear it walking on the trail i came in on...not a constant walk but more like aslow shuffle. i know its not somebody playing a joke on me becasue to get into the opening of this oak bottom you need a flashlight or the briars will keep you where you stand. another 5 min goes by and its stilldark and its within bow range and making a wheezing sound along with the mooing/bugle sound....i have now been holding my rifle at the ready for 20-30 min when all of a sudden it turns and goes back the way it came from...get down at10am and ease out(with rifle ready) get back out to the road and look for tracks and see where something has crossed the road but cant make out what it is...once again i know somebody want playing a joke becasuethe road is muddy and they would have had to walked 30-50yds in to the woods on the other side all the way down the road and nobody parked on that road at all and its a sporty walk from either direction....never hunted that area again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who were you hunting with Jason? *
Click to expand...



My dad and a few guys i grew up hunting with


----------



## Tuna Man

Never scared while out hunting but here is my story... 1980...no cell phones at this time

When living in Greenville, MS I mostly did duck hunting and fishing. As lucky as I was as an Air Traffic Controller I worked shift work. We either went in at 6:00am and got off at 2:00pm, or in at 2 pm and off at 10. Very nice especially during duck season. With that schedule one year I was able to hunt 60 days out of a 60 day season. Many times I either took my boat to work to hunt when I got off or I return from hunting and to work I'd go with the boat.

This one trip I went on was a evening hunt, got home and off I go (south of home) with my 15 year old son. Well back in those days (not sure about today) small outboards had shear pins, of which I had one taped to the engine at ALL times. Here we are out on Lake Lee a oxbow lake of the Mississippi River, which was river fed from the south end as that is where they are fed from for those that don't know. On the way out I drug up a trout line and with it a log that sheared the pin. No problem I have a spare, and put it on. We had a good hunt and were about to leave when picking up decoys the unthinkable happened...yup hit a stob under the water and sheared the spare pin. No problem, we'll just paddle across the lake. After securing everything, dark as crap, and the fog rolled in. We paddled and since I was stronger we paddled in circles. We couldn't see the tree line when beyond 50-100' from the bank. I was ready to drift the lake till morning, but my son was so scared he started crying, he heard things in the water...ducks I told him, hundreds and hundreds of ducks, but that didn't help. I had about 150 rounds as better to have more then you need. So here it is about 5:15pm, and I'm firring well after dark, hoping for the game warden to check us out...it was too foggy for even him to come. Hell I busted all 150 rounds. Other then Susan being worried and my son crying I was prepared to spend the night in the boat on the water and paddle out next morning. So here I have to paddle....all the way around the lake.










Paddled over 3 hours around the North end, about 4 miles,got to the ramp and wife and friend was waiting. They had to drive about 5MPH getting to the lake, about a 20 mile trip.


----------



## captjimV.A.S

One day while hunting for rabbits without my 3 beagles I felt like I was being followed and turned around to see two big ass wild dogs looked like !coujo! and they where licking their lip's. I slowly ejected the #6 shot from my side by side 12 GAUGE and just as they made their move I caught one in mid air square in the chest and took off the others head at the neck at about ten feet with winchester 3 inch 00buck I kept the two empty shell for many years for good luck,BUT HAD TO TRASH MY BOXER'S........


----------



## theangrydolphin

Vandenberg, AFB, Lompoc, California 2003. I was hunting pigs on north base and walked a road to get to my spot early in the morning. As I left for a little lunch I noticed very large cat tracks in my footprints. Turns out that they were mountain lion tracks and the game wardens confirmed a very healthy population of the critters. I was more cautious and hunted with a buddy from then on out.


----------



## freespool50

well so far (short hunting career) i was scared the most last night. a downhill pipeline plot at my club overlooks a valley marsh where deer and hogs cross. i decided to sit at the base of the plot which is actually the top of the decent into the marsh. is has good ground cover so i felt comfortable just sittin on a blanket with my rifle sittin on top of a camera tripod (lookin for a better setup). i was positioned about 30 feet in front of the plot feeder which is at the end of the plot. i have never been that close to a feeder when it has gone off. well, this one went off and i thought a thousand rattlesnakes were about to jump me from behind. good thing i was already on the ground, i couldnt fall off the ground lol. then after that every bird or **** that moved on either side of me in the woods had me jumpy to say the least. cant wait till im sittin on the ground and a big boar or coyote comes out of the woods, eeeeshhhhhh.


----------



## hot reels fishing

I was hunting up on some private property down the road from my house, on the land they had three lakes sepperated by dam's. I stayed in the climber till after dark "saw no deer" climbed down and packed it up started for the house. I get about 10' into the dam and the loudest badest roar i have ever heard belched out, not having a pistol i fired my bow and shot in the dirrection "reflex i swear" then went the back way home, the next day the old women called my house and asked if i had lost an arrow and i said yes and told her what had happend and she said "your luck the gator didn't get you"..... yea got me good, now i alway's wear a head lamp.


----------



## prgault

1. Screech owl going off in the tree I am leaning against at 4:30 am.

2. Nearly stepping on a full grown turkey hunkered down in the narrow path.


----------



## WesleyPipes

> *Chris Couture (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *CHUMM BUCKET (10/21/2008)*i have often thought of wearing a pistol during bow season.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't... :banghead:banghead If you could, I'd have one with me too...
Click to expand...

with a concealed carry license you are allowed a hidden pistol while bow hunting


----------



## HisName

Getting Shot at , Poisonous snakes , and i once thought I heard my Mother in Laws Voice.</DIV>


----------



## marmidor

I was in the Air Force stationed in Alaska and had some pretty wild stuff happen. One morning i walked out of my house heading to the base and as i stepped off of the last step of the pourch i hear something running at me. As i looked up i see a black bear about 10ft away. I didnt have time to move so i just started to turn away and when i did he/she clipped my legs and put me on the ground. As luck would have it i guess i just surprised it and it was running to get away from me!!! Another time a buddy and i were salmon fishing and herd a noise behind us and the next thing we know there is a Big grizzly and her cub standing in the river about 40 yards away!!! We were always packing some heat but we just kinda slipped out of sight cause that is on fight we didnt want to be in!!!


----------



## Pigsdaddy

I've got some buddies in Ga that were on a hunt in Ohio a couple of years ago. They hunt about 30 miles from where I hunt, on public land. Well, John was jacked up near the end of a deadend road and had planned to sit all day. Sometime that afternoon a S-10 truck pulled up to the end of the road and a guy got out and sat on the hood smoking a cig. John started to yell at him, but figured it was public land and there was no need in it. A few minutes later, a car pulled up and another guy got out. Well, I'm not going to go into details, but John said he will never be able to get the images of what happened on the hood of that truck out of his head! He said he just kept his ears covered and his eyes closed. That is about the scariest thing I can imagine in the woods.


----------



## bone collector

A few decades ago I was bowhunting in southern Maryland when on the way to my stand in the wee dark hours I passed by a pond. Apparently, within a few feet of me, there were several beavers that started slapping the water. I swear it sounded like deer rifles going off in my ear and I was more than just a little nervous. Just had to be there.


----------



## WesleyPipes

In Laurence MS Im going to a new treestand that we just put up at a friends chicken farm he also has cows.I had to first jump barb-wire and crossthe cow field. This was maybe 5am dark. I thought the cows were asleep. Looking down with a flashlight to avoid stepping ondoodoo a freaking cow stood in front of me a few feet away and gave the craziest evil WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH sound ever from a cow. I almost left my own patty right there.


----------



## Garbo

My oldest Son Clay and I were coming out of the woods last night and I told him about several stories on this thread. We had a long walk back to the truck and the moon made things pretty well lit, but it was cool to talk about this stuff. 

Really Great Read. 




.


----------



## one big one

I would really like to post right now but can't , more to come later, scared & won't hunt in the am...


----------



## bchadcherry

black bear standing on his hind legs shaking the tree your in. Of course .44 mag pointed at his head, if he started to climb.


----------



## jcoss15

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> mainly in the morning what makes me nervous is my stomach. (fear of needing to waste a good sock) i have heard a story of yotes treeing a guy before. i have often thought of wearing a pistol during bow season. i will try to get boggy dog to post his scary hunting story. try not to piss yourselves laughing


Yeah have to agree climbing up a tree and getting set up ready to hunt and then your ole' stomach starts rumbling....now thats scary:blink:


----------



## captsi

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Twice*

In Maine, on two different occasions, I had a black bear walk up in back of me while I was calling coyotes. When they discover what is up they let out a loud guttural growl then are off like a shot. Trouble is..... with your back turned you do not know weather the crashing is the bear coming towards you or going away. 

This happened once at night while I was alone, and once just after sunset while I was guiding a elderly gentleman. He was a dentist from Long Island and he called to tell me that he couldn't take patients for two days cuz he was still shaking when he got home. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Just got set up in my climber, 30' or so up, my leg spasmed and knocked my bow almost out of the stand. No biggie until I realized that as I grabbed for the bow with both hands, I cut my thumb open, to the bone, with the arrow that had been in my right hand getting ready to be nocked. I was bleeding very badly, and had to cut my jacket up to wrap my thumb! Now imagine the quandary of how to get out of the tree one handed! It sucked! 28 stitches later all was well! The worst part of this story, was that nobody knew where I was hunting...


----------



## bigfella

A beaver tail very close by while in flooded timber waiting for the sun to crack for a shot at some woodies.


----------



## bigrick

Riding a 4wheeler into a spider web and doing the jump off freak out dance... I hate spiders, almost would rather run into a bear.


----------



## Dagwood

In 2008, I got the news that Obama had won the election. I'm still shaking in my boots.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

bigrick said:


> Riding a 4wheeler into a spider web and doing the jump off freak out dance... I hate spiders, almost would rather run into a bear.


+100000000000000! I'll take stitches over a spider any day!


----------



## Earl81

The weekend before bow season opened a few years ago me and a buddy of mine where hanging stands. While standing on the edge of a plot looking up in an oak tree for acorns I heard something rough so I looked down to see about a 6' diamond back pulling his head out from underneath my boot. Who ever said white men can't jump was obviously not with me that day!!! Good thing was I guess he was just as shocked as I was. He never rattled and he got away before I could get a limb and wear his ass out!


----------



## TURTLE

Garbo said:


> *Never thought about that, but you got that right. *


*Several years ago one of my ad reps for the military phone book missed an appointment with me which was not like him and when he got in touch with me to tell me why it was very disturbing to say the least.*

*He had been Turkey hunting with a couple of buddies on Eglin property and said him and his friends had a method of rounding em up and separated. The next thing he knew he was waking up in the with two cops in the room waiting to ask him some questions like " Did you see who shot you?" Not knowing he was shot at the time he didn't really know what to say but he started to remember some things, like hearing the loud boom of a gun, and a guy saying something like " What are we gonna do with him?" *

*Come to find out the guy who shot him and a couple of his buddies were the ones who brought him to the hospital and they got the lic # from the cam at th ER. After interviewing the shooter he said it was an accident, of coarse. The cops kept asking him if he remembered anything else and at some point said " So what about the second shot?" Thats when he realized that he was almost murdered. He led the police to the general area they were hunting and there were several holes in the ground and the roots tested to be Marijuana. Can you put the pieces together on what really happened? *

*Don't know the details but no one was charged but the shooters homeowners policy paid out $300k and he was held responsible for another $1.2 mill. I have never separated hunting since.:001_huh:*


----------



## TURTLE

Chris Couture said:


> You can't... :banghead:banghead If you could, I'd have one with me too...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to say I fear coyotes the most but that is not what has scared me in the woods. Once I was walking out and it was dark and a turkey must have been rousting on top of an old house next to the road. When I waked by, he took off and shook the old fallen in tin roof and I about crapped myself because I've always thought that house was haunted. Another time, I was walking up to the 4 wheeler at night and something was walking through the woods coming my way. I said to it, "Get on out of hear" but it kept coming. All I had was my bow and one of those clip on LCD lights which don't work worth a crap. I just stood there waiting as it got closer and closer with an arrow in both hands. It was an armadillo and he walked right up to my feet. I tapped him on the back with the arrow and he jumped 3 feet high and let out some kind of crazy hiss/scream sound and took off running.


*I thought you could carry , CCW anyway, anywhere permited specialy when in the wild when a Bow may not get the job done for protection not hunting. Yotes, bears and big cats don't have seasons that they attack so why should we not be able to carry a pistol for the same reason we do on the streets and at home? To protect ourselves and loved ones. It's not like your gonna go hunting with a LCP or 9mm.*


----------



## Jdog

It was Halloween evening...1996, I was bowhunting in KY back home on public land. Evening was uneventful until I began making my way down the tree...I had a feeling something was watching me...tried to ignore it but couldn't shake it. I made it to the bottom of the tree and began hurrying to get my stuff together. I had about a qtr mile walk back to the truck in the dark. My headlamp was beginning to flicker...batteries going south--shart!

Got my stuff together and began dbl timing it back to the truck. I could hear something following me and could hear it snapping twigs! I finally make it to the truck and proceed to jump in like Bo from Dukes of Hazard in the General Lee. I start that dang thing up and turn on the lights and whats standing directly in front of the truck???

A big old hairy BIGFOOT! But he is just standing there with a bag of Jack Links Jerky in his hand. I get so nervous I fart...BUT I ended up doing more in my britches!

Lesson #1 - don't trust a fart!
Lesson #2 - bring extra undies!
Lesson #3 - take Jack Links everywhere you go!


----------



## Aqua Uno

Opening day of bow season a couple years ago walking down a log trail by myself in the moonlight giving just enough light to see the trail and just start to step off path when all of a sudden I scared a turkey roosting in a tree at head level. Wings were flapping so close to my face it felt like a jet taking off. Jumped probably 5' back and took a while took calm my nerves before proceeding to stand.


----------



## Outside9

A smart [email protected]@ friend of mine climb in a shooting house ahead of me and waited until I was climbing in when he said "BOO". Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Buckyt

My last time hunting on public hunt was in the Piedmont area in middle Ga, I saw the muzzel blastt from 3 guns before daylight. One was within 50 yards of my stand. I had to run a guy off who came in wrapped in an army blanket just at daylight and sat at the base of the tree I was in. It was that morning that I made a deal with the Lord that I wouldn't come back if he would just let me get out of those woods alive. True to my word, I never hunted public land again, and eventually gave up deer hunting because of the idiots who were in the woods back then (probably 1968).


----------



## hogdogs

Coming up on a little tiny hammock with maybe 20-50 trees... at night... it is 200 yards out in a huge fields/pastures/meadows. My headlight was going dead so only my single led bulb was working...

This spot wreaked of rancid strong long term hard core CAT SPRAY marking.

I never smelled that in any sort of strength like that except when I was caretaker of a fella's cat yard full of cougars, bobcats tigers etc...

And then it took a female or more in heat and the males would go to marking.

I felt like I might not be APEX PREDATOR after all as I stood in that hammock deciding the better way to go.

Brent


----------



## Try'n Hard

In my climber one evening, let it get dark & headed down. As I began to remove the climber a pack of Yotes sounded off between me & the truck. Sounded like a host of Demons and Devils, the way they were yelpin' & screamin'. I decided to leave the climber. The safety belt I used back then had a long lanyard that wrapped around the tree and a heavy shackel on the end. I always unhooked it and put it in my pocket but in my haste I took off with it attached and the metal part thrown over my shoulder. I was in high gear expecting to get attacked from behind every bush and tree when I hit a low place and then up a little hill causing the shackel to slip off my shoulder and begin dragging in the leaves about five feet behind me. I just knew it was one of those little devils trying to get a piece of me and I began to run and scream uncontrollably. Even though I was shuckin' and jiven' with superhuman ability, plowin' over trees like an NFL fullback, he stayed right behind me - I just knew he wanted me bad, my screams turned into horrible profanity which (I was told later) could be heard for miles. Eventually I became so tangled in vines that I became to exhausted to flee and just decided to let them eat me - I crashed to the ground using my hands to cover the fleshy part of my neck, letting go of my bow I considered trying to get an arrow from the quiver but decided to just accept my fate like a man. After a few minutes I realized what had happened but wasted no time getting back to the truck. I was so bruised and cut it looked like I had been in a bar fight and I had screamed so loud that I could barely talk for a couple of days. Bad Night!


----------



## hogdogs

TnH, I had a similar happen... I was 11 or so and on my bike cuttin' thru woods on trails in the dark... I start hearin' something chasin' me so I light out not even lookin' back... I go faster and whatever is chasin' me gos faster... I get goin' so fast I out run a curve and hit a tree.

When I got up al was clear so I grab my bike... Sproket is bent and chain won't stay on so i go pushin' it... I hear the critter again but it is already at my feet... I look down as I drop the bike and jump...

Turns out I had picked up a stick between my sissy bar and frame and it only touched as it bounced or as I went over dips and hills...:whistling:

Brent


----------



## auburn17

Try'n Hard said:


> In my climber one evening, let it get dark & headed down. As I began to remove the climber a pack of Yotes sounded off between me & the truck. Sounded like a host of Demons and Devils, the way they were yelpin' & screamin'. I decided to leave the climber. The safety belt I used back then had a long lanyard that wrapped around the tree and a heavy shackel on the end. I always unhooked it and put it in my pocket but in my haste I took off with it attached and the metal part thrown over my shoulder. I was in high gear expecting to get attacked from behind every bush and tree when I hit a low place and then up a little hill causing the shackel to slip off my shoulder and begin dragging in the leaves about five feet behind me. I just knew it was one of those little devils trying to get a piece of me and I began to run and scream uncontrollably. Even though I was shuckin' and jiven' with superhuman ability, plowin' over trees like an NFL fullback, he stayed right behind me - I just knew he wanted me bad, my screams turned into horrible profanity which (I was told later) could be heard for miles. Eventually I became so tangled in vines that I became to exhausted to flee and just decided to let them eat me - I crashed to the ground using my hands to cover the fleshy part of my neck, letting go of my bow I considered trying to get an arrow from the quiver but decided to just accept my fate like a man. After a few minutes I realized what had happened but wasted no time getting back to the truck. I was so bruised and cut it looked like I had been in a bar fight and I had screamed so loud that I could barely talk for a couple of days. Bad Night!


I can see you doing this plain as day. Wish I could have gotten that on video.


----------



## yankee cousin

*Scariest experience in the woods...*

I remember a hunting trip with two of my brothers up in Michigan's Upper Peninsula...darkest nights I've ever experienced in my life. You could wave your hand two inches from your face and never see it.

The Blair Witch movie had come out about a month or two earlier, and even though the mind can conjure up some incredible things on its own, that movie didn't help none.

My brother had the misfortune of sitting at the base of a tree that had an owl up in it, and a fox that had wandered nearby. Not long after the darkness settled in, and at almost the same time, the owl let out one of those famous screeches and the fox responded with a territorial scream (if you've not heard one of these, it sounds probably like what a human being getting stabbed to death does). This duo continued their "duet" for about 10 minutes or so.

By the time my other brother and I found him, we could hear him repeating "I believe in Jesus, I believe in Jesus" and frozen stiff at the bottom of the tree. 

It's been nearly 10 years, and we still get one heck of a laugh every time!


----------



## chevelle427

years back was in a tree and a big ass owl came flying low went rt by me from behind,

then about 100 years ago i was young and it was just before dawn and i heard a big cat making noise down in the swamp, was thinking about heading for the truck after that


----------



## coachmo32

Chupacabra!!!


----------



## redeyes

I was 13 years old and was climbing up a tree using large metal spikes/nails to a lock on stand. I get about 15 ft up and my foot slips off a spike and I fall straight down the side of the trunk. Before I hit the ground(that would have been great) I snag one of the spikes/nails right next to the family jewels:blink:. The impact stops my momentum for a split second and then gravity takes me the rest of the way to the ground.

So the fall wasn't the scarriest thing thats happened to me in the woods...I thought I had ripped my nuts off...now that was scarey!


----------



## tidebow67

Wirelessly posted

Bear sticking his head out of the bushes at 5 steps coming to a cow elk call. Really make you check your drawersm


----------



## cobiaphil

*FYI !! If you hunt in Alabama. Takes some of the scare out of scared.*

*Press Release*

View print version 
*Handgun Regulation for Bowhunters Expanded*

September 09, 2011

The Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources announces the limited expansion of the opportunity for bowhunters to carry handguns during archery-only season, which opens October 15, 2011.
This regulation change creates the opportunity statewide for archery hunters otherwise authorized by law to carry handguns in the field for personal protection. However, such handguns may not be used to hunt game animals that are not already open to firearms hunting.
While some consideration had been given to expanding the regulation change to include all firearms, such action has been postponed for further evaluation.
Conservation Commissioner N. Gunter Guy Jr. said, “This change has been made to conform to an existing regulation that allows the possession of handguns by legally licensed persons in any Wildlife Management Area (220-2-.21). We also want to afford more opportunity for hunters for personal protection and for taking legal game such as feral hogs. However, before action is taken to allow all firearms for archery hunters, we want to ensure that there is ample public notice and time for a comment period.”
The Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources (ADCNR) promotes wise stewardship, management and enjoyment of Alabama’s natural resources through five divisions: Marine Police, Marine Resources, State Lands, State Parks, and Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

This is the greatest thread ever!!! Some of the stories scare the baJesus out of me, other I had to share with my wife as we are laughing historically!!!


----------



## Robin

Rattle-Rattle-Rattle in the dark...................


----------



## Countryboyreese

I have a couple stories to tell, the first one happened to my dad. It was about 20 years ago, before my dad was married. He was walking to his stand in the pitch black, he had to walk about a 1/2 mile through the swampy woods somewhere in Alabama. After a while he thought he heard something following him, a few minutes later it was still following but now it was close(probably 10 yards behind him) whenever he moved, it moved, whenever he stopped, it stopped. He fired off a warning shot, it still kept following him, he yelled and through sticks but it was still there. He made it to his stand, and about an hour after sunrise he saw a black panther chasing a turkey. He said it was the most scared he's ever been. Now something that happened to me. I was walking through the woods to get to my stand, I started to get a weird feeling and started to get chills. I climbed up my stand, sat down and about 30 seconds later a big animal came crashing through the woods under my stand. After the hunt was over, we checked the game cam and it turned out to be a black bear. Those are just a few stories, way to many to tell.


----------



## MrFish

I saw a panther years ago in the Cahaba River WMA, while bowhunting. That'll scare the shit out of you. Especially when it's slowly working it's way towards you and the sun is setting fast.


----------



## Az-Vic

I notice an unusual number of responses concerning coyotes. Not sure where this fear comes from? A coyote is a very shy, cautious 25-30 pound canine and has no interest in messing with humans. A coyote is not a "pack" animal like wolves, but rather can, at times, travel with the immediate family group until the pups disperse. Two or three coyotes, when group howling can sound like a half dozen, just the nature of their vocalization. I profess no extreme knowledge of any kind, pretaining to big game hunting, although Ive hunted deer,elk and antelope my whole life, simply because I enjoy it, Im just not passionate about big game hunting. Predator hunting, and coyotes in particular, is where my passion and expertise is, Ive called and hunted them my whole life every winter in Arizona and several other western states.
Ive called and killed literally thousands of predators; coyotes, bobcats,fox,badgers,coatamundis, mt. lions and bear....and have never once, had any fear they were gonna "get me". I say this having called many literally, "in my lap" close. Of all the things in the woods that might get ya, a coyote is not one of them.
I would hazzard my most uncomfortable moments come when glassing an opposing canyon side or ridge line with my binocular, and spotting a fellow hunter glassing me, with his rifle scope, meaning, his damned muzzle is aimed at me!....I hate that, and it always gives me pause. I always take off my hat and wave my arms or stand up, hoping he notices Im a human, not a bedded buck, and then I move on....very creepy feeling.


----------



## TURTLE

amberj said:


> I have been sitting on the ground real early in the morning and had an armadillo walk right beside me, and even touch my leg, well about that time i didnt know what he was and he didnt know what i was. I have also been walking in the woods and heard cyotoes yipping and that will always make you a little nervous especially when they are about 10 yards away and you cant see them.


*That is scary. Armadillo's are one of the only animals that can transmit Lepercy. Yuk!:blink:*


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Lockout said:


> few years back I was walking out of the woods during bow season one particularly dark evening. Its a long walk down a logging road. Very lonely feeling I assure you. As I walked I felt as though I was being watched. I looked to my left and there stood some creepy ass'd dude in a old grey hooded sweatshirt. He had it pulled up over his head and only a his face was showing. I dont know if he was a bum or what but he had a creepy look about him almost like those horror movies. Anyway, there i am standing 4 feet from this guy eye to eye. I asked him who he was. He said nothing. I asked did he need anything he said nothing. I asked did he have permission to be on the property he said nothing. There was an awkward silence and I just started moving on. I turned a few seconds later and he was standing in the logging road staring at me. I moved he followed. I reached in my coat drew my pistol(yes I know thats illegal when hunting with a bow but im glad I had it) and asked him how he wanted this to end. He stood there silent and never said a word. Then he turned and walked into the woods. Im telling you....It was creepy. Never saw him again but I still think of it from time to time and the hairs on my arms stand up.He was probably out there burying bodies for all I know.


I have to saw I would be really freaked out if this happened to me, But I'm sure this will stick in my mind as I walk in the dark from here on out:blink:


----------



## Flounderpounder

Long time ago in central Mass., I was walking some very rocky/craggy terrain. I looked down into the little rut I was straddling, to see a big porcucupine almost between my feet! I had my 16 guage double barrel scatter gun already pointed right at it, and almost pulled the trigger, but eased off at the last millisecond. Good thing, in that my feet were maybe in the way, not to mention the potential ricochet off the rocks. Think I was about 14. Almost shat myself. I've seen several dogs get messed up really badly by those suckers. Mouth/tongue/snout full of quills. They're a bitch to get out too.


----------



## drlile

Two years ago I was bow hunting after working a 24 hour shift. Nothing was moving and I was getting a little groggy. Soon I was sound asleep. I awoke to the sensation that I was falling. I landed on the ground on my side I opened my eyes and looked up, all I saw was darkness. I tried to wiggle my toes, they worked. Next I tried my fingers, they moved fine. I recounted the events that led me to this situation deep in the woods of Walnut Hill. Would I make it out? Would I see my wife and daughters again? Why didn't I wear my harness?!!? It was then that I realized that I was on the ground, hours after choosing to hunt from my gorilla ground blind and I had only fallen off my seat.


----------



## one big one

one big one said:


> I would really like to post right now but can't , more to come later, scared & won't hunt in the am...


Almost a year later (now), I was bow hunting, no side arm and walked up on a wild donkey an hr before light, he stood his ground & I shook like a little girl and hid behind a big pine tree until I heard the foot steps walk away, 30 yrs of hunting never ever have I had to walk up on something like this, he made the longest bone chilling gruntal growl in the world. I still have problems going to the standbefore light...


----------



## samman91

I was 11 years old and on my very first turkey hunt with my pops and his best friend, very avid thunder chicken killers, when i was told to sit down and cover my boots up with leaves. A few minutes later we had one gobbling, flew down and walking our way. Soon after that I felt something moving on my leg...inside my pants. A field mouse has crawled up my pants leg and was almost at my waist. Needless to say that turkey didn't stay around much longer after I jumped up and shook that thing out.


----------



## Tungoil

don't worry about the Walnut Hill 35 north donkey(s) any more. Both killed last year by a drunk..........


----------



## kenny senter

drlile said:


> Two years ago I was bow hunting after working a 24 hour shift. Nothing was moving and I was getting a little groggy. Soon I was sound asleep. I awoke to the sensation that I was falling. I landed on the ground on my side I opened my eyes and looked up, all I saw was darkness. I tried to wiggle my toes, they worked. Next I tried my fingers, they moved fine. I recounted the events that led me to this situation deep in the woods of Walnut Hill. Would I make it out? Would I see my wife and daughters again? Why didn't I wear my harness?!!? It was then that I realized that I was on the ground, hours after choosing to hunt from my gorilla ground blind and I had only fallen off my seat.


bwahahahahaha! great story. The mind is a dangerous thing


----------



## Bloodhound

I was hunting some public land and seen 3 guys drinking and carrying rifles. That was scary, of all the time in the woods I would say nothing in the woods scares me, except humans ya humans scare the hell out of me. Not the sounds and critters of the woods.
Just those ill minded stupid ass humans with loaded guns, and after leaving the woods on the way home there they are again those ill minded stupid ass humans with vehicles driving and drinking and texting on the phones.

Ya I guess the woods are safer than the roads because those ill minded stupid ass humans seen to be on the roads doing that crap every day all day and night.


----------



## fromthedepths

the boogie man


----------



## welldoya

Not really SCARED but a bit flustered when I got turned around in the woods after dark.
What did scare me one time about 25 years ago - I was walking in the woods (deer hunting) in Blackwater and came across a guy walking along with a high-powered rifle.
We stopped and exchanged greetings. "Seen anything"? I asked. 
He said "Well, I did get off a sound shot but I don't guess I got whatever it was."
"Sound shot ?"
"Yeh, I heard something in the bushes but I don't guess I got it."
Scared the heck out of me and I got away from him as quick as I could.


----------



## one big one

Tungoil said:


> don't worry about the Walnut Hill 35 north donkey(s) any more. Both killed last year by a drunk..........


okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## bobinbusan

BIG FOOT & *Armadillo's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## espo16

scariest thing ever was when "The Lizard That Has No Name" almost shot me. Seriously...


----------



## aufuzzy

In Central BC I had a grown man of a Grizzly at 25 yds, with me having nothing but a fly rod in my hands. He was shaking his head and popping his teeth. I didn't think I was leaving that stream.......


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

When my forehead wraps around a big bananna spider in the dark....... talk about having a stroke!


----------



## Don2143

Climbed down after dark and was walking down a old logging road, and heard a lot of something walking in the woods to my right so i shine my light and there stood a pack of coyotes and they were close. I yelled at them and they didnt budge, fired a round at them and they scatered. I started walking again, a little while longer and i could see them in the woods but not as close. When i finaly reached my quad i got out of there. I have run in to coyotes before but that was the first and only time i have been followed. It defenitly got my heart thumping.


----------



## one big one

Don2143 said:


> Climbed down after dark and was walking down a old logging road, and heard a lot of something walking in the woods to my right so i shine my light and there stood a pack of coyotes and they were close. I yelled at them and they didnt budge, fired a round at them and they scatered. I started walking again, a little while longer and i could see them in the woods but not as close. When i finaly reached my quad i got out of there. I have run in to coyotes before but that was the first and only time i have been followed. It defenitly got my heart thumping.


Don Its time to change the Avatar, u haven had that truck in years , put the gator up...


----------



## Don2143

I know Billy, I cant remeber how to do that, ill work on it.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner

I was getting up my stand one morning and the stand had a five gallon bucket to sit on and thats it. I alwys tip the bucket to get the water off the top while im still standing on the ladder. Well i tipped the bucket and an opossum shot out from underneath it and scared me so bad i fell off the ladder, Thank God it was only a 14 ft stand with plently of honeysuckles below. I guess the critter got under the bucket and couldnt get back out. I dont put buckets in my stands anymore.


----------



## Garbo

Great Read


----------



## lettheairout

Went back and read most of these pages . Amazing all the people that don't post here anymore. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Gotta say the guy in the grey hoodie in the dark was probably the freakiest i read.. Will be thinkn of that when I head to the stand in the dark.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Mine was with a pissed off black bear while sitting in a ground blind. When I say pissed off I mean pissed off ! He or she didn't like the smell of me at all. It decided to put on a good show, complete with teeth popping ,huffing grunts, and taking out it's aggressions on the bushes and small trees. All this while it slowly made its way closer to me ! It circled around behind me and got with in 15 yards before slowly easing off. I left about ten minutes after he did ,even though I had about three hours of daylight left. I looked like a member of a seal team on the way out. Locked, loaded,and shouldered ! Lol . Funny now,not so much then.


----------



## Try'n Hard

GROUPERKING said:


> Mine was with a pissed off black bear while sitting in a ground blind. When I say pissed off I mean pissed off ! He or she didn't like the smell of me at all. It decided to put on a good show, complete with teeth popping ,huffing grunts, and taking out it's aggressions on the bushes and small trees. All this while it slowly made its way closer to me ! It circled around behind me and got with in 15 yards before slowly easing off. I left about ten minutes after he did ,even though I had about three hours of daylight left. I looked like a member of a seal team on the way out. Locked, loaded,and shouldered ! Lol . Funny now,not so much then.



I'm betting he smelled what you did in your pants and left! - great "move"


----------



## Tomslick66

My wife was in a ground blind in Blackwater during archery season and kept hearing something moving in the dry grass out in front of her. She figured it was an armadillo and didn't pay it much attention. After 15-20 minutes of listening to it she started wondering why she hadn't seen anything so she eased up from her seat to lean out of the front of the blind for a better look. She hears the grass rustling again and looks straight down at a 5' rattle snake that already has it's head started under the edge of her little pop-up, FLOORLESS ground blind! She threw the blind straight up and ran clear before it came back down. She put three muzzys in different parts of it's anatomy before it was over and won't hunt that spot anymore!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey

My greatest fear was about 2 weeks ago on a hot Sunday evening I slipped into my stand. I got about 25-30 feet off the ground and sat down. I noticed something felt odd around my upper legs and butt area. I realized that I had forgot to secure my leg straps and the only thing holding me to the tree was the tether strap. I immediately broke into a cold sweat and eased my self up and secured my legs. That particular day I was in a hurry to get to the woods to sit the last couple of hours of daylight. Fortunately I didn't have any problems. Never again will I be in such a hurry that I forget to do that again. It was a very uneasy, unpleasant feeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garbo

lettheairout said:


> Went back and read most of these pages . Amazing all the people that don't post here anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




We Agree. 


At one time this was a place many people/members used as a place to communicate, share and stay in contact with each other and on most any morning by 8am there would be over 300 members logged on. 

I have brought that topic up several times. It shouldn't be and there is reason(s) that it is. Each time it's been brought up there are the ideas that competitive options such as Facebook ect... have lowered the traffic here but as I type this over 600 members are logged on to THT, over 400 are logged onto Florida Sportsman which used to follow this forum for ideas of how to grow.........and 47 members are logged on here.... 

It must have been more attractive to a good number of people back then for some reason.


----------



## nastukey

Garbo said:


> We Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one time this was a place many people/members used as a place to communicate, share and stay in contact with each other and on most any morning by 8am there would be over 300 members logged on.
> 
> 
> 
> I have brought that topic up several times. It shouldn't be and there is reason(s) that it is. Each time it's been brought up there are the ideas that competitive options such as Facebook ect... have lowered the traffic here but as I type this over 600 members are logged on to THT, over 400 are logged onto Florida Sportsman which used to follow this forum for ideas of how to grow.........and 47 members are logged on here....
> 
> 
> 
> It must have been more attractive to a good number of people back then for some reason.



I have two reasons that keep me away:

1) my current job consumes more time than it deserves and I don't have much time to post

2) this is the only place anyone has ever told me I was "full of bullshit" and on another occasion I "didn't have a fucking clue" simply because I had a different opinion about wildlife management than the status quo in that particular thread. Sometimes this forum feels very clique-ish....otherwise it's a very nice place to come communicate with fellow outdoorsmen and women.

These would be the two main reasons I don't post much....the former more than the latter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Man I stayed up till about 12 reading this thread last night. Creepy stuff... My stories:
1 walking down a forestry road in GA about 430 am got hit in the back of the head by a big hickory nut. Didn't fall from a tree felt like it was thrown. Hauled ass to my stand and got set up quick. There were no hickory trees along that road and no other hickory nuts on the ground... Creeped me out. 
Second one was when I was hunting green hills northe of bay county me and a buddy walked up on a lot of weed in the middle of nowhere. Got the hell out of there quickly. 
I've found meth cooking spots in the state Forrest near my house when I lived in Indiana, that always scared me cause a tweeker will shoot you dead!
Been trailed really close by a big group of yotes in Georgia before too, yapping and howling really close put a light on em and there was 6-8 sets of eyes watching me... 
But the scariest thing was finding some Area 51 type stuff in the middle of Naval weapons center crane Indiana. I was a solid 2 miles from any road in the deep woods when I came up on what I guess was a secret underground bunker. There was vents on top with cool air blowing out! No road anywhere nearby that place has 100's of ammunition storage bunkers some have roads some have train tracks in to them, but this one had nothing... No door, no nothing. 
Lots of big yotes and coy dogs up there too. I swear there are wolves there as well, did see one big cat too! That'll make you haul ass back to the truck!


----------



## Slqfisher

I was walking in one morning much earlier than normal, hunting alone. It was dark as hell out with almost no moon. My senses were on overload creeping in the last 100 yds... Just when i round the corner I jump a herd of vultures chowing down on a fresh doe carcass. Bout jumped out of my skin.


----------



## krobbins

Climbed a pine tree for the first time of the season, it was a pine tree i have climbed many seasons, it was before daybreak and as sun started to rise i hear something coming from above me and it turned out to be a large hawk that grabbed a squirrel and spread his wings to fall to ground with it in his talons, and as he descended by me his wing almost brushed my face. I about shit myself until i realized what it was that just happened. Hawk on ground directly under me clutching his prey until it died. Also after this happened I look on ground below me to see a bunch of dead pine tree limbs and i look up to see that the pine i am in is dead as can be, so i eased myself down afraid the whole time of the tree falling.


----------



## stewart_fish

Newer on here. Last might i sat and read every page on this mug except i went backwards.
Some good stories. That gray hoodie one was creepy. Glad yo had some protection.
I don't get scared to much in the woods. Had a few scares overseas in the military but wasn't woods. 
Sitting on an ambush patrol one night where it was a popular IED spot we took turns racking out. Part of the squad in the palm groves and my buddy and i on the face of this cliff over watching the intersection. Well i of course can't rack out drinking rip its so hes passed out and I'm sitting looking through a thermal scope we have just for this sit. Well used to nvg's but this mug senses heat so I'm pretty excited about what we may come up with. Well about 0300 or so I'm sitting scanning the area and getting pretty bored well from the cliff face which is very steep and nothing should show up from below me because it's so steep. A freaking giant white blob fills my eye zone and i jump up clicking my safety off and crapping my pants!!! I guess i yell and my buddy wakes up and a freaking dog ran up right in my face and I think we both scared the mess out of each other. 
Glad i didn't shoot but still scared the mess out of me. Of course I was good until sun rose and we got picked up. Freaking wild dogs. Filled the whole dm scope I was looking at &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## RAZORBACK101

*puff of wind*

Decades ago i was setting in a tree in escambia river swamp waiting on daylight. All of the sudden i felt a puff of wind in my face that felt like someone blew in my face. Later i felt it again but this time i felt something touch my face. All of the sudden my toboggan hat was nearly lifted off my head. I shined my light into the tree i was in but nothing was there. I set there scared until daylight and saw a screech owl setting on a limb about ten feet in front of me. I guess i was in his favorite tree.


----------



## MikeJ

1981 opening day of deer season on Ft. Knox KY. About an hour before dawn, you could not see you hand in front of your face and it sounded like the fricking Ia Drang Vally.


----------



## KingCrab

FenderBender said:


> 3 or 4 years ago around this very time of year myself and a couple of friends took a week off to hike part of the Appalaccian trail in Virginia. We were right on the
> 
> Virginia/North Carolina line near Whitetop Mountain when we ran low on food and supplies. No problem, I hitchhike to town (if you call it that) and notice that this is
> 
> the most rural, run down town I have ever seen. (I'm a native Mississippian and thats saying something!) Anyways, I get to the store and immediatly notice that
> 
> everone, I mean EVERYONE is staring at me in a "you ain't from around these parts kinda way". I also notice, and I am not making this up, that EVERY SINGLE PERSON
> 
> IN THE STORE WAS INBRED. I know what inbred people look like, and these were brothercousindaddy's for sure. Patches of hair missing in odd places, hollow offset
> 
> fish eyes, sallow grins, assymetrical faces the whole bit. Totally banjo boy from deliverance stuff. Anyways, I catch a ride back up the mountain to the trail and don't
> 
> think much else of it. We hike about 3 more miles to a shelter on the trail, which is basically a wooden lean to with an open front. This is the blackest night I've ever
> 
> seen, cloud cover and no moon with mountains and thick forest all around. You couldn't see your hand in front of your face, pitch black. 5:00 a.m. on the dot I am
> 
> wide awake from a BOOOOOOM!!!! A shotgun blast not 10ft. from behind our shelter in the darkness! I nudge my buddy john "did you hear that???!" i thought I may
> 
> have been dreaming. He hears it too, and all 4 of us are wide awake. All we know is we are 3 miles from the trailhead by the road, which is 8 more miles away from
> 
> the inbred town, and a gun just went off in the darkness behind us. None of us had any weapons, just our hiking sticks. I immediatly start praying and Psalm 23
> 
> comes to my head and allI can do is repeat it in my mind. We are all laying there stiff as boards in complete silence as we hear the sounds of metal clinking together in
> 
> the woods behind us. Clink, clink, clink it moves all around the shelter behind us in a semi cirlcle and eventually fades away. We stay up until first light and never
> 
> saw a trace of anything. It is by FAR the most terrified I've ever been in the woods or anywhere else in my 25 years. All I canfigure is that one of the people from
> 
> the town followed us up and just felt like having a little fun with us. All I could think is that if someone wanted to murder us they could have had us all easily and
> 
> gotten away with it without a trace... it was a pretty sobering experience to say the least.


Sounds like Jason & Crew.:yes:


----------



## cablechris

One year bird hunting in Missouri with a buddy and and his dad we were walking from one field to another and the dog out ahead of us. We come up to a small creak about 2' across and the dog starts running down to get something we get down and find a dead turkey. DEAD... I start to move it with my gun and the thing sits straight up and looks up at me and gobbles. We all the 3 jump and the dog takes off. We all got a good laugh after we changed our boxers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

